# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Project diet

## human project

This post is for my diet, training, and supplementation for the next two months of bulking. 

Will post all stats in time. I need to get bf% taken in the next few days.

----------


## human project

Meal 1

7:30 am 
2 cups chocolate milk "I'm bulking"
1 cup gerber baby rice cereal 
24 oz coffee
1/4 cup chestnuts 
2 cups mixed berries 
2tbs peanut butter 
1 scoop protein

----------


## human project

250mg sust
100mg deca 
200mg enanthate 
.5mg caber
.5 arimidex 
Prenatal vitamin

----------


## human project

Cardio

8 am
Elliptical 1hr

50mg d Bol 
5 gummy vitamins 
Aspirin
Vit c 1000mg
Vit d3 20,000iu
Green tea 630mg
Hoodia 25mg
Co q 10 400mg
500mg amoxicillin 

Just got a fruit and vegetable juicer and $50 in vegetables.

8oz vegetable juice

----------


## human project

11:30

Doxycycline
16oz coffee 

3.5mile walk

----------


## human project

12:45


Pizza Greco roman from trader joes 
Calories 450
Fat 18g
Carb 57
Protein 18g 
Fiber 3g

2 table spoons peanut butter 
Calories 190
Fat 16
Carb 8
Protein 7

Tuna 2 packs 
Calories 160
Fat 1
Carb 2 
Protein 36

Mayo
45 calories 
4.5g fat
Carbs 3 
Protein 0

----------


## human project

1 scoop protein 

Protein 23g

Tren a 100mg
Anadrol 50mg

----------


## human project

3:45pm

Sandwich 
440 calories 
20 G protein
Fat 20
Carbs 45

----------


## human project

7:00pm


Baked hash browns
480 calories
Fat 24g
Carb 60g
Protein 6
Fiber 6

Lean michelina 
200 cal
7g fat 
24g carbs 
9g protein 
2g fiber

Apple

9:00pm
Leg workout 

Squat
Set 1 145lbs 25reps
Set 2 225lbs 20 reps
Set 3 275 15 reps
Set 4 and 5 315lbs 10 reps
Set 6 365lbs 5 reps 
Set 7 405 3 reps
Set 8 455 2 reps 

10:00pm 
1scopp protein 26g protein

10:45pm
Breaded chicken breast 8oz
Calories 420
Fat 18g
Carb 24
Protein 30g

Chicken strips 6oz
Calories 380
Fat 18
Carbs 24
Protein 30

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

subbed. Im looking forward to following this. Congrats on the recognized member

----------


## human project

Just woke up from an 11hr sleep.... Any time I miss my mid day nap I sleep sooo late.... Now if I could only fall asleep a little easier

----------


## human project

Wow after adding up my totals I did horrible yesterday!!!!! I was terribly sick to my stomach all day tho and could barely eat most of the day.

----------


## human project

Girlfriend just notified me that I got up in the middle of the night and are an entire tray of cookies and at least half a gallon of milk..... But the milk was skim  :Wink:  Oops!!! I sleep eat all the time.

11:00 am 
8oz vegetable juice 
Prenatal vitamin
16 oz black coffee

----------


## human project

1:45

This meal is split between two meals. 1hr pre workout and immediately post workout.

Breaded chicken breast

Calories 840 
Fat 36
Carb 60
Protein 72

Breaded chicken strips

Calories 760
Fat 36
Carb 48
Fiber 4
Protein 60

Peanut butter 

Calories 190
Fat 16
Carbs 8
Protein 7

3:00
D Bol 50mg
Anadrol 50mg

Workout:
Push

Bench 
135lbs 10reps
225 10 reps
315 8 reps 

Sit down press

135 lbs 10x
225 lbs 5x
135 lbs 10x

DB fly press super set 10 reps fly 10 rep press 50lb DBS 

Pwo shake 
Calories 310 
Fat 9
Carb 13
Protein 45

----------


## largerthannormal

What is your current weight? also whats your target cals? I few of them I didnt see added up so I figured id just ask what you roughly take in for daily calories. I sometimes feel that sleep snack helps...

----------


## human project

Haven't checked weight lately... Kinda afraid too.. Feel really small... In oct I was breaking 260

----------


## human project

12:45 

16oz milk 

I've had the worst stomach issues lately. I have no appetite and can't even force myself to eat without being miserable. I usually have no problem eating 5000+ cals but as of late something's off.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Haven't checked weight lately... Kinda afraid too.. Feel really small... In oct I was breaking 260


I wish I weighed 260 and felt small! Hang in there, you'll be big in no time.

----------


## human project

> I wish I weighed 260 and felt small! Hang in there, you'll be big in no time.


I'm not 260+ now for sure. My appetite has went to hell and I've actually bumped my cardio up not to mention completely stopped taking insluin and dropped my aas down to 300mg test for a month or so. I woildent doubt I'm under 250 now. I haven't taken a bf test yet but I'm usually within 1% of guessing on me and id say I'm between 9.5-10.5

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> I'm not 260+ now for sure. My appetite has went to hell and I've actually bumped my cardio up not to mention completely stopped taking insluin and dropped my aas down to 300mg test for a month or so. I woildent doubt I'm under 250 now. I haven't taken a bf test yet but I'm usually within 1% of guessing on me and id say I'm between 9.5-10.5


That's still pretty insane. How long have you been at this?

----------


## human project

12:45

30 min fasted cardio

----------


## human project

I don't know why but I just can't get my self to eat lately. I've been throwing up or miserably sick to my stomach every time I eat. I can feel my body wasting away and I don't know what to do...

Fasted cardio 1:00 pm 30min

16oz vegetable juice 
8oz chicken 
1 cup pasta

----------


## canesfan804

WTF! What are your daily macros when on bulk? Estimate is good Im just wondering for my own info.





> I'm not 260+ now for sure. My appetite has went to hell and I've actually bumped my cardio up not to mention completely stopped taking insluin and dropped my aas down to 300mg test for a month or so. I woildent doubt I'm under 250 now. I haven't taken a bf test yet but I'm usually within 1% of guessing on me and id say I'm between 9.5-10.5

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> WTF! What are your daily macros when on bulk? Estimate is good Im just wondering for my own info.


I believe he eats 3 grown bulls a day!

----------


## human project

> I believe he eats 3 grown bulls a day!


I work well around 5000-5500 cals. I would probably do well if I cut my fat intake in half but I'm naturally pretty lean.

----------


## human project

I am still having issues with my appetite. So u figure ill just go with it.

12:00 fasted cardio 30min (fasted since 11 pm last night so 13hrs) 3.5incline 3-3.5mph
50mg Anadrol 

Finally hungry

----------


## human project

12:45 2 packs of tuna (don't know amount)

approx 160 cals 
36g protein 

1:15 24oz whole vegetable and fruit shake. 

1:30 4tbs peanut butter 16oz skim milk 

1:50 pizza Greco roman from trader joes 
450 cals 
Fat 18
Carb 57
Proton 18g
Fiber 3

----------


## human project

14

1:45-4:45 sleep

5:00 pre workout meal
Bowl of cereal
50mg d Bol

----------


## human project

6:15 16oz whole vegetable and fruit shake 
16oz black coffee

----------


## human project

I still have no energy to work out. Just sitting in the parking lot dreading going in........

----------


## human project

Days like today I wonder why I still do this. 4 sets in and needed help with my 4th rep of 315...... I literally could do more then this in high school... Something has to be off... I've never felt so shitty and not been sick

----------


## human project

8:00 speed stack extreme pre workout energy drink

Pwo monster milk 45g protein shake (usually prefer food but feel like shit and I'm not about to eat.

----------


## human project

> That's still pretty insane. How long have you been at this?


Been at what?

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Been at what?


Bodybuilding...how long since you were actually serious about dieting/lifting right

----------


## human project

> Bodybuilding...how long since you were actually serious about dieting/lifting right


Well I've been Interested in working out just about my entire life. I've actually had a gym membership and been serious since I was 12.

That being said....
10:00pm
2dbl cheese burgers
50mg d Bol

10:20 my gf ate my mc chicken so I came back to mc Donald's and got another.... And another mc double 
1mc double 
1 plain mc chicken

----------


## human project

10:45pm

Met ex protein bar

11:30 pm

7.5oz top round steak cooked in 2tbs olive oil
2tbs peanut butter 
16oz milk

----------


## Projects Bitch

> I still have no energy to work out. Just sitting in the parking lot dreading going in........


*****

----------


## human project

2:00am 52g whey protein
16oz skim milk 

9:00am 52g whey protein
16oz skim milk

----------


## human project

10:30 7.7oz round steak 
3 pieces of pepper jack cheese 
2 tbs olive oil
4 pieces of ezikiel bread 
3 green teas 12oz

11:00 16oz whole fruit and vegetable shake 
16oz coffee

----------


## human project

12:00 52g whey protein 
16oz skim milk

2:00pm 10.3 oz strip steak 
2tbs olive oil

2:15pm 8oz vegetable and fruit shake 
Prenatal vitamin

----------


## human project

5:00pm
32oz 1%milk
2 cups apple jacks
2tbs peanut butter

5:45 4 whole eggs 
2 pieces of ezikiel bread 
3 pieces of pepper jack cheese

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> 12:00 52g whey protein
> 16oz skim milk
> 
> 2:00pm 10.3 oz strip steak
> 2tbs olive oil
> 
> 2:15pm 8oz vegetable and fruit shake
> Prenatal vitamin


What's with the prenatal vitamin?

----------


## human project

> What's with the prenatal vitamin?


My chicks prego.... I take her pre-natal.. We get as many re-fils as we want.

----------


## human project

6-8pm nap


8:00pm bowl of cereal

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> My chicks prego.... I take her pre-natal.. We get as many re-fils as we want.


Cool

----------


## human project

11:30-9am slept

250mg sust 
100mg enanthate 
100mg tren a
100mg deca 
.25 prami
Prenatal 

9 52g whey protein 16oz milk


9:30 8oz vegetable and fruit shake 
16oz coffee

11:30 2/3lb monster burger Hardee's 

12:30 52g whey protein shake 
16oz skim milk
2tbs peanut butter 

12:40-1:15 nap

2:00 52g whey protein shake

----------


## human project

> 11:30-9am slept
> 
> 250mg sust
> 100mg enanthate 
> 100mg tren a
> 100mg deca 
> .25 prami
> Prenatal
> 
> ...


3:30 7.5oz strip steak
2tbs olive oil

----------


## human project

Legs today.... All I really do for legs is squat. I fell with 455 today on my third rep. I don't really know what's going on with me lately. I'm terribly weak (having trouble working out with weights I did in high school) no appetite (completely sick to my stomach at the look of food. I've resorted to protein shakes to supplement meals. I absolutely hate protein shakes from a bodybuilding standpoint but I'm unable to eat so there a last resort. 

7:45 52g whey 
16oz skim milk

----------


## human project

10:00am fasted cardio 3.5 incline 3.5mph 20min

----------


## human project

11:00 5.7 oz round steak
2tbs olive oil

----------


## human project

1:30 52g whey 
16oz skim milk

----------


## human project

Didnt post most of yesterday.


Sat
12:30
8.2oz round steak 
2tbs olive oil 

3:30
11 boneless chicken wings from Pizza Hut

----------


## human project

4:45 100mg tren 
100mg test enanthate 

52g whey 
16oz 1% milk

----------


## human project

7:00 1 cup pasta and meat balls

----------


## human project

8:00 52g whey 
16oz milk

----------


## human project

It's late and I don't feel like adding this meal up... So I took pix 





I also ate 12oz of talipia (fish I can't spell) because I felt so bad about eating what all I did but at least I'm eating again....

----------


## human project

10:00 5.7 oz top round steak 
2tbs olive oil 

12:00 52g whey

1:00 8oz chicken

----------


## human project

1:30 2tbs peanut butter 
12oz 2% milk

----------


## human project

2:45 salmi and cheese sandwich

----------


## human project

4:30 didn't feel like adding everything up... Just eating with family

----------


## human project

3:00-4:30 nap

----------


## human project

6:00 16oz black coffee

----------


## human project

7:30

----------


## canesfan804

Please tell me SHE is also taking the prenatal vit too. 





> My chicks prego.... I take her pre-natal.. We get as many re-fils as we want.

----------


## human project

> Please tell me SHE is also taking the prenatal vit too.


Well ya..

----------


## human project

12:00pm





I cup

----------


## human project

1:00am turkey and cheese sandwich on ezikiel bread

----------


## human project

Woke up this morning with a empty box of apple jacks and half a gallon of milk..... Guess I might of slept ate a little..... 

So.... Light breakfast 

12:00pm 52g whey
16oz milk

----------


## human project

83mg tren 
33mg test enanthate

----------


## human project

3:30 1lb steak 
3tbs olive oil

----------


## ElectraMaddox

I have to ask this, why the gerber rice? Instead of just brown rice, the vitamins? But you take a multivitamin? I'm just curious

----------


## human project

> I have to ask this, why the gerber rice? Instead of just brown rice, the vitamins? But you take a multivitamin? I'm just curious


It was just available... And easy to mix and drink. I'm a big fan of fast meals

----------


## human project

I don't have times but here's the rest of the food I ate since 3:30pm and I just finished my last meal at 1:45am tues 

1 banana 
15 boneless wings (1lb)
104g whey protein 40oz skim milk (split in two shakes approx 5 hours apart and two meals in between. 
4 meatballs on a hogie
2tbs peanut butter
1 romaine salad 
4tbs Cesar dressing

----------


## human project

2:00 am 2iu hgh

9.5hrs of sleep 

12:30pm 2 iu hgh

----------


## human project

10.5 oz tilapia 
2oz vegetable oil

----------


## human project

88mg tren 
33mg test enanthate

----------


## human project

.5mg arimidex

----------


## human project

6:30 Turkey and cheese sandwich (no macros... Approx 50g protein)

----------


## human project

10:30 2 Turkey cheese sandwiches (approx 12oz of meat total) 3slices of cheese 
1cup Cheerios 
16oz 1% milk
1 cup mixed fresh fruit

----------


## human project

8 hrs of sleep

8:00 2iu hgh
88mg tren 
33mg test

----------


## human project

11:00 2iu hgh

Fasted cardio 20min 3.5mph incline 3.5

----------


## human project

11:30 three cheese chicken sausage 
Cal 260
Fat 14
Carb 2
Protein 30

----------


## human project

6 gummy vitamin 
Ocuvite lutein
Green coffee bean extract 
10,000iu d-3
800 iu e
1 aspirin
1000mg c
600mg co q 10
630mg green tea 25mg hoodia
100mg doxycycline

----------


## human project

12:20 breaded chicken and hummus 

Cal 630
Fat 27 
Carb 45
Protein 54

----------


## human project

3:00 52g whey
16oz 1% milk

----------


## bdos

Wow! what does your monthly grocery bill look like?

----------


## FONZY007

> 6 gummy vitamin
> Ocuvite lutein
> Green coffee bean extract
> 10,000iu d-3
> 800 iu e
> 1 aspirin
> 1000mg c
> 600mg co q 10
> 630mg green tea 25mg hoodia
> 100mg doxycycline


What's the doxycycline for acne?

----------


## human project

> What's the doxycycline for acne?


No the clap.... Lol jk... Yea acne

----------


## human project

> What's the doxycycline for acne?


7:00 9oz of breaded chicken made into two sandwiches 
1tbs mayo

----------


## human project

1:00 am 2tbs peanut butter 
32oz 1% milk
1 cup mixed fruit salad 
1/2cup of Cheerios

----------


## human project

11:30 5.5oz tilapia 
2tbs olive oil 
2tbs peanut butter 
16oz 1% milk

----------


## FONZY007

> No the clap.... Lol jk... Yea acne


Do you feel that it helps

----------


## human project

> Do you feel that it helps


Ya.. It makes a big difference for me. I also take a little deca which I feel helps.. 100-200mg a week for skin and some joint relief

----------


## human project

1:30 2iu hgh
.5mg caber
.5mg arimidex 
100mg deca 
125mg test enanthate 

Meal 
9.5oz tilipia

----------


## FONZY007

> Ya.. It makes a big difference for me. I also take a little deca which I feel helps.. 100-200mg a week for skin and some joint relief


Yea I have some when I broke out last year when I was messing HCG and used to much broke
Me out bad had to use accutane but I'm starting to break out

----------


## human project

2:00 3tbs peanut butter 
16oz milk
3 pieces Colby jack cheese

----------


## human project

6 gummy vitamin 
Ocuvite lutein
Green coffee bean extract 
10,000iu d-3
800 iu e
1 aspirin
1000mg c
600mg co q 10
630mg green tea 25mg hoodia
100mg doxycycline

----------


## human project

4:30 zone perfect protein bar

----------


## human project

6:30 3.5oz tilapia 
26g whey protein
16oz 1% milk

----------


## human project

9:30 3tbs peanut butter 2tbs jelly on whole wheat healthy choice bread
24oz 1% milk

----------


## human project

9:00am 2iu hgh
52g whey
16oz 1% milk
Grilled cheese sandwich (healthy choice bread whole wheat) 

67mg test enanthate 
88mg tren

----------


## human project

6 gummy vitamin 
Ocuvite lutein
Green coffee bean extract 
10,000iu d-3
800 iu e
1 aspirin
1000mg c
600mg co q 10
630mg green tea 25mg hoodia
100mg doxycycline

----------


## human project

12:00pm 3oz breaded chicken 
1 piece of whole wheat bread
16oz almond milk
16 oz 1% milk
52g whey 
2tbs peanut butter
4 gummy vitamins

----------


## human project

12:30 prenatal vitamin

----------


## human project

3:30 52g whey 
16oz 1% milk
1 apple

5:00 1lb chicken
1/2 cup trail mix

7:30 52g whey 
16oz milk
2tbs peanut butter

----------


## human project

12:00 7.5oz chicken
2 pieces of Colby jack cheese 
1 cup cooked Jasmine rice

----------


## human project

33mg test enanthate 
88mg tren a

----------


## human project

6 gummy vitamin 
Ocuvite lutein
Green coffee bean extract 
10,000iu d-3
800 iu e
1 aspirin
1000mg c
600mg co q 10
630mg green tea 25mg hoodia
100mg doxycycline

----------


## human project

2:30pm 52g whey protein
1% milk 16oz

----------


## human project

.5mg arimidex 

3:30 52g whey 
1%milk

----------


## human project

Yesterday I didn't add much.... I ate like hell it was Christmas Eve... Today ill probably eat worse.


Yesterday 
133mg test 
183mg test enanthate 
50mg anadrol 
2iu hgh
.5arimidex 
.5 caber
100mg deca

----------


## human project

Today 

I don't know what it is about holidays but being around lots of ppl always makes me want to jack hella shit 

50mg anadrol 
133mg test 
88mg tren 
250iu hcg 
4 iu hgh 2iu upon waking 2iu after breakfast with 7.5iu insluin 
.5 caber
.5arimidex
20mg nolva
100mg deca 
No explode in morning and again in afternoon 

X2 shot of the day (my friend gave me a bottle of tren and a bottle of deca for Christmas; it woildent be fair not to do a shot with him)
100tren 
100mg deca

X3 shot 2iu hgh wait 15min 7.5iu slin (I've don't quite a bit of slin and know my body well; I'm eating 7,00+cals today my body will do just fine)

----------


## human project

New diet plans

1lb chicken 
1lb beef 
1lb fish 
1 cup uncooked rice (4cups cooked)
4tbs peanut butter 
6 cups skim milk 
1lb potatoes 

All spread over 6 meals

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

I like that line up..I might switch mine up soon. Ive been doing 3 lbs of chicken daily and wouldn't mind the varity.

----------


## human project

> I like that line up..I might switch mine up soon. Ive been doing 3 lbs of chicken daily and wouldn't mind the varity.


I hate chicken but its so cheap. I've always felt its better to have a mix of protein sources for a variety of amino acids.

----------


## human project

I think I may add half cup of rice to my day.... At least for a couple weeks to see if I can gain back a couple lbs before I start the big drop...

----------


## human project

Today went well with diet and cardio. I hope to keep close to this exact diet until the sat after next. I will adjust cardio accordingly and plan to be under 10% by January 5th. At that time I will adjust diet. 

Cardio 1st session 
Upon waking 
Fasted cardio:
2iu hgh
40min elliptical 

Cardio 2nd session
Two hours after 3rd meal
2iu hgh
40min walk/jog 3.5incline 

Workout legs 
Squat 5 sets 
Pwo protein bar (will switch to isolate protein shake)

Food
1lb fish 
1lb chicken 
1lb beef 
1.5 cups uncooked rice (4cups cooked)
1lb potato 
2tbs peanut butter 
6cups skim milk
60g whey protein isolate 

AAS 
88mg tren 
133mg test enanthate 
Pre workout 50mg anadrol 

Vitamins/minerals 

Prenatal vitamin 
6 gummy vitamin 
Ocuvite lutein
Green coffee bean extract 
10,000iu d-3
800 iu e
1 aspirin
1000mg c
600mg co q 10
630mg green tea 25mg hoodia
100mg doxycycline

----------


## human project

12-28-12

Woke up 5:45

6:30 2iu hgh
fasted cardio
40min stair climber
30min elliptical
10g bcaa
2000mg Tauren 
Pwo 60g whey isolate

AAS
42mg test enanthate 
88mg tren 
.25 arimidex 

9:30 1st meal 
1/4lb chicken 
1/4 lb fish
.375cups rice

10:00 8oz vegetable shake 

10:30-11:00 cardio 30min 
Treadmill 30min 3.5incline 3.5mph 

11:30am meal 2
1/2lb beef
1/2lb potato

1:30 meal 3 (same as meal 1)

4:30-5:30 George St. Piere body pump workout 
10g BCAA
2g Tauren 

6:00 meal 4 lamb gyro

8:00-9:30 workout shoulders 
Pwo shake 30g whey protein isolate 
12oz milk 
1 scoop Walmart creatine (somewhere between 30-40g sugar 

11:30 meal 5 
1/2lb beef 
1/2lb potato 

1:45am meal 6
1/4lb chicken 
1/4lb fish
.374 cup of rice 
4tbs peanut butter 
4cups skim milk

Vitamin/mineral 
Prenatal vitamin 
6 gummy vitamin 
Ocuvite lutein
Green coffee bean extract 
10,000iu d-3
800 iu e
1 aspirin
1000mg c
600mg co q 10
300mg green tea 
25mg hoodia

----------


## human project

12-29-12

Today went well. My stomach issues have fully subsided. This is the third day I've been on an exact diet in quite some time. Today I only have one meal, one shake, and my peanut butter and milk meal left to eat which won't be a problem. 

Diet so far: 6 full meals 2 shakes 1 before bed snack
1lb chicken 
1lb beef 
1lb fish
1lb potatoe
1.5cup rice uncooked 
2 protein shakes (16oz skim milk 60g whey isolate)

Before bed meal (4tbs peanut butter 4 cups milk)

Today's cardio:
Rush fit stretch (10g bcaa 2g Tauren)
1hr treadmill 3.5 incline 3-4mph

----------


## human project

12-30-12

Today's diet has gone well as far as ratios are concerned but amount of actual food eaten in minimal. I had really bad issues sleeping last nigh and didn't even get to bed until 4am; so, I took some trazidone "sleeping pill" 200mg and didn't wake up until almost noon..

12:00 6oz top round steak 

2:00pm cardio 2iu hgh

(ran/walked 2.25 mile trail) this trail terrain is incredibility difficult; even more so with all the mud and snow today. The trail has some rolling hills but is set up along a path that climbs a very large hill and peaks about half way. Great trail for HIT training. 

3:30 60g whey isolate
16oz skim milk 

6:00 1/2lb ground beef 
1/2 lb potatoes

7:30 (2 scoops no explode 10g bcaa 2g tauren)

went to the gym with all intentions to do legs... When I got yhere I decided to change my mind (something I never do). My legs were really right from running the trail yesterday and I was kinda tired so I went to the bench and failed on my fourth rep with 365lbs.... I completely lost it.... I was sooo pissed. My buddy who was spotting me mentioned... "I remember you getting these numbers in high school""" my reply was yea I know and just think I've dedicated the majority of my life to bodybuilding and here is where I've gotten.... Seriously some times I wonder why I still do it.... Truthfully I don't even know why.... I just can't stop.... Finished the rest of my workout doing a circuit of bi's and tri's (which I'm usually very against doing arm workouts) normally I only stick with push, pull, legs 

8:30 pwo (creatine drink with 32g sugar whey isolate protein shake 60g)

10:30 50mg provirone 
88mg tren a
44mg test enanthate 

11:00 1/2 lb potatoes
10oz ground beef 

11:30 2tbs peanut butter 
2 cups milk 

12:30 2tbs peanut butter
2 cups milk

----------


## human project

12-31-12 (woke up at 8:30)

Sleep last night was miserable. I went to bed and just laid there for over an hr so I got up and took 2 100mg trazidone.. Waited almost an hr and still wasn't even slightly tired actually feeling really anxious. I figured this may be because of missing meals yesterday. I ate 1/2 lb potatoes and 10oz beef..... Still couldent sleep took another trazidone; waited almost an hr still no sleep so I went and ate 2tbs peanut butter and 2cups of milk. Then I fell asleep for 15min and woke up wide eyed. So back to the kitchen for 2 more tbs of peanut butter and 2 more cups of skim milk along with my fourth 100mg trazidone.... Long story short I finaly passed out (no idea of time) and woke up at 8:30. As soon as I finish my 32oz black coffee its off to do fasted cardio.

9:30-10:30 1hr fasted cardio 3-4mph 3.5incline
2 scoops no explode 
10g bcaa 
2g Tauren

11:00 


> 6 gummy vitamin
> Ocuvite lutein
> Green coffee bean extract
> 10,000iu d-3
> 800 iu e
> 1 aspirin
> 1000mg c
> 600mg co q 10
> 630mg green tea 25mg hoodia
> 100mg doxycycline


11:30 88mg tren 
44mg test enanthate 
50mg proviron 

12:00 1/2lb beef
1/2lb potatoes

2:00 40min cardio walking 3-4mph 3.5incline
2iu hgh 
50mg proviron
10g bcaa 
2g Tauren 
Zero carb energy drink

2:45 60g whey isolate

4:00 1/2lb tilipia 4 gummy vitamins

5:30 1/2lb tilpia 
1/2 cup uncooked rice

7:30-8:00 30min circuit lift 
2iu hgh
88mg masteron 
42mg sust 
20mg Aderall IR
1 redline extreme energy drink
10g bcaa
2g Tauren

8:15 10oz beef
1/2 cup uncooked rice

This was today after my circuit lift (10wks out sat)





11:00pm 60g whey protein isolate

12:30 1/2 lb grilled chicken

I've eaten and worked out great today but.....
It's New Years and I'm a tad bit wasted....
Obv didn't add alcohol bc I don't even know how much I've drank..... If its any constitution then its only been wiskey, vodka, and diet soda....

3:20am 3 100mg trazidone 
50mg proviron

----------


## stpete

It would be easier if you laid out your cycle completely in one thread. You are listing your compounds but they are spread out over different posts and it's kinda hard to keep up with. Why are you running sust and e? You were taking nolva and now proviron ? Or are you running both? 

You're running a lot of compounds. How long are you going to run the HGH and slin?

----------


## human project

> It would be easier if you laid out your cycle completely in one thread. You are listing your compounds but they are spread out over different posts and it's kinda hard to keep up with. Why are you running sust and e? You were taking nolva and now proviron ? Or are you running both?
> 
> You're running a lot of compounds. How long are you going to run the HGH and slin?


In my last few post I started making one post for the entire day. Like I said I am not a scheduled bodybuilder by any means. My cycle changes frequently depending on many factors such as amount of money able to be spent, availability of compounds, time, location "I travel quite often".

----------


## --->>405<<---

where is ur proposed carb cycle?

----------


## human project

> where is ur proposed carb cycle?



Hey 405, glad to see you come over and check out my thread. I've had logs before but after reading yours I had to have one of my own.

I don't exactly have one yet. I was kinda hoping for some example ones to try and I can adjust it weekly to fit. I honestly don't see being able to drop lower then 100g of carbs in a day for the sake of energy or hunger without Aderall. I can get a script from my doc but honestly don't really like it. May try it on my low carb days.

----------


## --->>405<<---

dude with the stuff ive seen u eat in ur log here and the impression i get of ur diet, with ur genetics based on ur avi if u actually followed a good diet u could be ripped like a mofo man!

as far as contest prep thats way over my head dude. 

i can tell u cycling carbs is the way to go as well as fasting. look at my description of what im doing in atominis thread in the nutrition section to get an idea of the logic behind it. let me know wht u think.

----------


## human project

> dude with the stuff ive seen u eat in ur log here and the impression i get of ur diet, with ur genetics based on ur avi if u actually followed a good diet u could be ripped like a mofo man!
> 
> as far as contest prep thats way over my head dude.
> 
> i can tell u cycling carbs is the way to go as well as fasting. look at my description of what im doing in atominis thread in the nutrition section to get an idea of the logic behind it. let me know wht u think.


I actually did take a look at that and it seemed to work well with my schedule. My workout regime is almost the same. No one takes enough rest between big lifts for mass, strength, and size.

----------


## human project

1-1-13

Woke up at 7:45........ Ughhhhhh...!!!!!!!!

8:00-9:40 (back to sleep)

9:45 88mg tren 
88mg masterone
42mg test enanthate 
42mg sust
50mg provirone

11:15 1hr fasted cardio 3-4mph 3.5incline
16oz black coffee
10g bcaa
2g Tauren 

12:30 1/2lb chicken

1:00 500mcg hcg 

2:00 60g whey isolate 

2:45 50mg proviron 

3:30 35min cardio "treadmill" 3-4mph 3.5incline
10g bcaa
2g Tauren
2iu hgh

4:45 10oz chicken and tilapia

6:00pm



> 6 gummy vit
> Ocuvite lutein
> Green coffee bean extract
> 10,000iu d-3
> 800 iu e
> 1 aspirin
> 1000mg c
> 600mg co q 10
> 630mg green tea 25mg hoodia
> 100mg doxycycline


6:15 2 scoops no explode 
Tramadol "my hand is messed up from hitting the speed bag..... Accidentally hit the board that holds it up and knocked a knuckle back

7:15 2iu hgh
Cardio 1hr and 20min elliptical level 10 (heart rate around 150bpm) 
10g bcaa
2g Tauren 

8:45 60g whey protein isolate 

9:30 1/2lb trimmed top round
1/2 cup white rice 

10:30 2tbl spoons peanut butter 
2 cups skim milk

11:00 keto

11:45 Milk thistle extract 
(Standardized to contain 80% silly matin 192mg
XTRA premium blend 560mg
Dandelion
Fennel
Licorice

----------


## --->>405<<---

what r ur current stats HP??

----------


## human project

> what r ur current stats HP??


I'm 6'2 between 237-240 right now. I'm coming down from 264.

----------


## --->>405<<---

whats ur bf%?? look somewhere between 8-9%

maybe u can help me with something. im currently between 9-10%bf and my abs freaking suck! i do hanging legs (pike) for 2 sets 15-20 reps plus decline crunches same sets/reps but i think maybe my problem is i havent built my ab muscles. like theyre just not big enuff. seems like u should see them more as my skin over them is fairly thin.. 

any suggestions?? maybe i can make gains with them now cuz im still eating at a deficit.. have u ever done heavy ab work to build urs up?

----------


## human project

> whats ur bf%?? look somewhere between 8-9%
> 
> maybe u can help me with something. im currently between 9-10%bf and my abs freaking suck! i do hanging legs (pike) for 2 sets 15-20 reps plus decline crunches same sets/reps but i think maybe my problem is i havent built my ab muscles. like theyre just not big enuff. seems like u should see them more as my skin over them is fairly thin..
> 
> any suggestions?? maybe i can make gains with them now cuz im still eating at a deficit.. have u ever done heavy ab work to build urs up?


I really don't do any conventional ab workouts. I do tons of core work tho. Core and lower back power movements really seem to have built my abs. You woildent believe how much strongman workouts help fill in the normal gaps and flaws in most bodybuilders. Guarantee there's no one who is actually good in strongman training with small forearms, calves, traps "although I still do :Frown: " rear delts, legs, and even abs. Strongman competitors rarely have low enough bf% to see abs but if anything there abs are usually waaaayyyyyy over developed. Small normally weak muscle groups compared to bigger more prominent muscles have no choice but to grow. Not only bc of the huge strain but the abstract movements being repeated over and over until failure every time really helps those groups that I think of as being the same type of muscle groups by way of how they grow. These of coarse being calves, abs, and traps. All muscle groups that grow best under large repetitions and heal very quickly.

----------


## human project

1-2-13

12:00am 1/2lb trimmed top round 
1/2 cup white rice 
5 gummy vitamins

1:00am 2tbs peanut butter
2 cups skim milk 
50mg proviron 

5:00am 60g whey protein isolate 
16oz water. 

Sleep from about 1:30am- until about 7:15

Last night at the gym I weighed 231.5lbs after my cardio.

7:30-10:00 back to sleep for a nap

10:30 88mg tren a
88mg mast 
42mg sust 
67mg test cype and enanthate 
50mg proviron
3 7.5mg Vicodin

11:30 16oz black coffee
2 scoops no explode 
4 gummy vitamins 

12:30pm fasted cardio (eleptical 1 hour 790 calories burned)
2iu hgh 
10g bcaa 
2 g Tauren 

2:00 1/2lb chicken and tilipia 
1/2 cup white rice

2:40 2,000mg Arginine

4:00 1/2lb 97% lean ground beef 
1/2lb potatoes

6:30 60g whey protein shake 
THC candy bar

9:30 1/2lb 93%lean ground beef 
1/2lb potatoes

10:45pm 2tbl spoons peanut butter 
40oz of skim milk

11:30 60g whey isolate 
16oz skim milk 
Keto .25mg
Provirone 50mg
3 100mg trazidone

----------


## human project

1-3-13


4:45am 60g whey protein isolate
16oz milk

8:00 cardio 20min walk treadmill 3-4mph 3.5 incline
2 scoops no explode
5gummy vita

8:30 88mg tren a
88mg mast 
50mg proviron 
42mg test sust 
67mg enanthate and cyp mix 

9:30 60g whey isolate
16oz 1% milk

12:15 1 scoop no explode
10g bcaa
2g Tauren 
16oz black coffee

12:30-1:30 cardio 3-4mph 3.5 incline

2:30 5iu Insluin 

2:45 creatine shake with 6.5g creatine and 33g o sugar

3:00 60g whey protein shake
1% milk 16oz

3:30 10oz fish 
1/2 cup rice

About 4:00 started crashing
Started with 50 cal sunny d
16 oz cran grape juice 
3 pop cycles 

4:15-5:30 nap

6:00 50mg proviron 
5 gummy vita 
Ocuvite lutein
Green coffee bean extract
10,000iu d-3
800 iu e
1 aspirin
1000mg c
600mg co q 10
630mg green tea 25mg hoodia
100mg doxycycline
Milk thistle extract 
(Standardized to contain 80% silly matin 192mg
XTRA premium blend 560mg
Dandelion
Fennel
Licorice 

6:15 sugar dropped again (this u-500 is a bitch)
3-4 pop cycles 
1scoop of creatine drink 33g of sugar
6 cups 1% milk
60g whey protein isolate 

7:30 1/2 lb potato
1/2lb 97% lean ground beef 
2 pieces of American cheese (because I deserve it!!!!!)

8:30 leg workout 
Intra workout protein bar 
190 cal fat 6 carb 27 protein 12

Pwo 1 can regular coke :Smilie: 

The rest of the night this is what I ate no times sorry....

Two pop cycles 
Cranberry almond thins cal 100 fat 3.5 carb 15 pro 3
Smart seeds cal 120 fat 6 carb 16 pro 3

11:30pm 1/2lb potato
1/2lb 92% lean beef

11:40 50mg proviron
2000 mg Arginine 
Milk thistle extract 
(Standardized to contain 80% silly matin 192mg
XTRA premium blend 560mg
Dandelion
Fennel
Licorice

----------


## human project

1-4-13

12:15 60g whey protein isolate
16oz 1% milk
5g bcaa

9:00 300mg deca 
50mg proviron 
83mg tren 
83mg mast
33mg test enanthate 
42mg sust 
2,000mg Arginine 
Milk thistle 

9:30 10oz fish
3eggs
3 table spoons of olive oil 
1/4 cup Irish steal cut oats

11:30 60g whey protein isolate
16oz 1% milk
5g bcaa

1:00 30g whey protein isolate 
5 raw eggs 
16oz milk 
50mg proviron

3:30 1/2lb 92% lean ground beef
1/2lb potatoe
2 thick slices of cheddar cheese

4:15 50mg d Bol

5:30 .5mg prami
Xphedrine 

5:30-6:30 workout back

6:45 pwo 5iu insulin 
2iu hgh
Creatine shake 33g sugar

----------


## human project

After I took my insulin shot yesterday I just decide to have the rest of the day a chest day. I need a good reload bad and this new type of insulin I've just began to play with and is a little more tricky. Sorry for no posts but that would be impossible..... Lets just say until 1:15am on 1-5-13 I had a chest meal.

----------


## human project

1-5-13


Woke up 7:00am
16oz black coffee

8:00 2 scoops no explode 
50mg d Bol
82mg tren 
82mg masteron 
2000mg Arginine 
42mg sust 
67mg enanthate cyp blend
Xphedria supplement "OTC"

8:30 1 hr 5min fasted cardio (elliptical 897 calories burned) heart rate kept over 150

10:45 52g whey protein
50mg proviron 

11;00 .5mg Letro 

11:30 ghrp 2 200mcg
Cjc 100mcg

12:15 10oz tilipia 

2:00 hgh frag 100mcg

2:30 beef and broccoli with steamed ride (don't know amounts ate out...)

3:00 .5mg prami

5:15 ghrp 2 200mcg
Cjc 100mcg

5:00 cardio walking treadmill 3-4mph 3.5incline

5:40 200mcg hgh frag

6:00 1lb tilipia 
1 cup uncooked rice

8:00 ghrp2 200mcg
Cjc 100mcg

8:30 10oz 92% lean ground beef 
1/2lb potato

10:30 2tbs peanut butter
16oz skim milk

I laid around and watched movies all day with the gal... What that really means is I slept on the couch all day while she watched her shows... I just woke up every so often to eat mg meals... This is obviously the reason for hardly any sleep last night

----------


## human project

1-6-13

3:30am 52g whey protein

11:00 wake up
.5ng prami
20mcg clen 
Milk thistle
50mg provirone 
16oz black coffee

11:20 ghrp 2 200mcg
Cjc 100mcg

11:30 30min cardio treadmill 3.5incline 3-4mph
11:40ish hgh fragment 200mcg
15g bcaa

12:30 10oz 92% lean ground beef 
1/2lb potato

12:45 82mg tren 
67mg test enanthate cyp blend
82mg masteron 
34mg deca 

1:00 50mg d Bol
2000mg Arginine

1:30 ghrp 2 200mcg
Cjc 100mcg 

2:25 hgh frag 200mcg

3:00 10oz fish tilipia 
2 cups cooked rice

4:25 52g whey
16oz skim milk
5g bcaa

5:45 10oz tilapia. 
2 cups cooked rice

8:00 ghrp2 200mcg
Cjc 100mcg

8:30 hgh frag 200mcg
8:40 cardio elliptical 30min

9:50 10oz 92% lean ground beef 
1/2 lb potato
8 gummy vitamins
2 tbs olive oil 

10:40 52g whey protein
4 cups skim milk
2tbs peanut butter

----------


## human project

1-7-13 

6:35am 200mcg ghrp 2
100mcg cjc
Back to sleep

8:00 wake up
200mcg hgh frag
50mg d Bol
.5mg prami
40mcg clen 
30min cardio treadmill 3-4mph 3.5incline

8:40 weight 230.4lbs (down almost 65lbs!!!!!!!) I was still well over 260 in oct lmfao!!!!

8:45 52g whey protein 
5g bcaa
16oz skim milk 
2000ng Arginine
4 gummy vitamins 

9:00 82mg tren a 
82mg mast
33mg test 
33mg deca 

9:50 ghrp 2 200mcg
Cjc 100mcg

10:20 8oz tilapia 
1tbs olive oil

11:15 hgh frag 200mcg 

12:00 10oz beef 
1/2lb potato

1:30 2 scoops no explode

2:00 ghrp 2 200mcg 
Cjc 100mcg

2:30 hgh frag 200mcg

2:40ish 1hr 5min eleptical 846cals burned

4:10 8oz 92% ground beef 
2 cups cooked rice

4:50 50mg proviron 
4 gummy vitamins

5:00 52g whey
16oz skim milk

7:00 ghrp2 200mcg
Cjc 100mcg

7:40 8oz 92% lean ground beef 
2 cups cooked rice

9:15 60g whey isolate

9:40 400mcg hcg 

10:30 8oz 92% lean ground beef 
2 cups cooked rice 

11:00 .5mg keto

----------


## bcaasdirty

ive been following...lookin good bro!

have you planned out the week leading up to your show yet (carbs/water/etc)?

----------


## human project

> ive been following...lookin good bro!
> 
> have you planned out the week leading up to your show yet (carbs/water/etc)?


Thanks bud; No not at all. I've never done a bodybuilding comp and I feel so unprepared in every aspect.... Please help with any area..

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

Nice log man, I'll be following. 

I see you're listing all your gear daily but what's it look like per week? Just trying to get a idea of what all your running.

----------


## human project

> Nice log man, I'll be following.
> 
> I see you're listing all your gear daily but what's it look like per week? Just trying to get a idea of what all your running.


It has really changed from week to week. Ill start making a week recap tho... Thanks for following

----------


## bcaasdirty

> Thanks bud; No not at all. I've never done a bodybuilding comp and I feel so unprepared in every aspect.... Please help with any area..


ill dig through my old notebooks tomorrow and pick through how I prepared the week of and post tomorrow. Keep at it bro!

----------


## human project

> ill dig through my old notebooks tomorrow and pick through how I prepared the week of and post tomorrow. Keep at it bro!


Thanks man. You have any pointers on what to do when at the show... I've never even watched a show before.

----------


## human project

1-8-13


Wake up 6:00am

6:15 .5mg prami
40mcg clen 
50mg proviron 
2000mg Arginine

6:50 2 scoops no explode

7:20 ghrp2 200mcg
Cjc 100mcg

7:30 
82mg tren 
82mg masteron 
67mg deca 

8:25 hgh frag 200mcg
8:30 cardio
1hr eleptical 

10:00 26g whey protein 
16oz skim milk

10:50 ghrp2 200mcg
Cjc 100mcg 

11:15 7 egg whites 3 whole eggs
2tbs olive oil
2 prices of pepper jack cheese

1:15 ghrp2 200mcg 
Cjc 100mcg

1:50 2 scoops no explode 
10g bcaa
2g Tauren

2:00-2:30 nap

2:40 hgh frag 200mcg
Cardio treadmill 3-4mph 3.5incline 

Weight 230.2lbs at 3:20pm

3:30 8oz top round steak
1cup cooked rice

4:00 50mg d Bol
50mg proviron

4:15 ghrp2 200mcg 
Cjc 100mcg

Workout biceps: I literally just wrote on a page saying I haven't done a bicep workout in a long time and it made me think I should hit one. Plus I really didnt even want to workout.

Pwo 60g whey protein isolate 
2tbs peanut butter

8:00 handful of blackberries 

9:00 400mcg hgh frag 

10:30 I gave in and made a huge sandwich :Wink: 
The rest of the box of blackberries

----------


## bcaasdirty

> Thanks man. You have any pointers on what to do when at the show... I've never even watched a show before.


Are there any shows around the area you can go to before yours? I def suggest going if you can!
A few things:

-Get there as early as possible. This well allow you to secure your 'spot' back stage to place your belongings and get situated for the day.

-Bring a friend or training partner that will help you throughout the day--you're gonna need someone to apply the final few coats of tanner/bronzer, last second check your poses

-Bring a pillow! (I didnt do this, wish I did, there were a TON of competitors and prejudging can be lengthy, take a snooze or 2)

-Bring an old pair of sweats/sweatshirt or zip up to wear while backstage---it was friggen cold back there!

-Pack snacks to eat throughout the morning (I munched my way through ricecakes etc)

-Talk to your fellow competitors--for me, everyone I talked to was nice and no one was a dick (very refreshing after the 'hostile' attitude some friends/family had during prep). I made it a point to seek out the bigger dudes to get some last second tips before going on stage for posing and stage presence.

-Enjoy the moment! Relax, socialize with other competitors, take lots of pictures of yourself backstage (another thing I didnt do!)--you're in the BEST shape of your life, you accomplished something 99% of others could never do, savor the moment and be proud!!

-Treat yourself like a king for your meal between prejudging and the night show...a group of us went out to Applebees and I got their quesadilla burger w/ all the fixins and a big ass plate of fries...I was worried about spilling over, but so the story goes, I looked a lot better at the night show (for the "fans") than I did at prejudging (where the show is won)

Ill post up some more as I think of them. I'll post the routine I followed the week of later on today, hope this helped!

----------


## human project

> Are there any shows around the area you can go to before yours? I def suggest going if you can!
> A few things:
> 
> -Get there as early as possible. This well allow you to secure your 'spot' back stage to place your belongings and get situated for the day.
> 
> -Bring a friend or training partner that will help you throughout the day--you're gonna need someone to apply the final few coats of tanner/bronzer, last second check your poses
> 
> -Bring a pillow! (I didnt do this, wish I did, there were a TON of competitors and prejudging can be lengthy, take a snooze or 2)
> 
> ...


I will see if there is a show in my area. Do you recommend I get a coach for the show? Can you give me a breakdown of exactly what I need to know or have prepared??

----------


## bcaasdirty

> I will see if there is a show in my area. Do you recommend I get a coach for the show? Can you give me a breakdown of exactly what I need to know or have prepared??


If I could do it over, I would have gotten a coach for my show.

I put together my own prep through researching forums and compiling other competitors experiences, plus I had helped my college housemate in his prep and was his backstage guy for the same show the year before so I had an idea of what to expect the day of. Was it the best way to do it? Probably not, it never hurts to have the watchful eye of someone who gets paid to do this for a living.

What, specifically, do you mean by stuff you need to know or have prepared? I'll be glad to help you out as best I can!

----------


## human project

> If I could do it over, I would have gotten a coach for my show.
> 
> I put together my own prep through researching forums and compiling other competitors experiences, plus I had helped my college housemate in his prep and was his backstage guy for the same show the year before so I had an idea of what to expect the day of. Was it the best way to do it? Probably not, it never hurts to have the watchful eye of someone who gets paid to do this for a living.
> 
> What, specifically, do you mean by stuff you need to know or have prepared? I'll be glad to help you out as best I can!


You know where to find a good coach?

----------


## bcaasdirty

> You know where to find a good coach?


Offhand I don't. If it was me I would probably start asking the trainers at the gym and see if they could make any recommendations or at least point you in the right direction  :Smilie:

----------


## human project

1-9-13

3:30am 20g whey isolate 

Wake up 7:00am.... Damn near no sleep last night.... Feel good tho

9:00am ghrp2 200mcg 
Cjc 100mcg

9:30 1/2lb top round steak 
1 cup cooked rice 

10:00 50mg d Bol
.5mg prami
40mcg clen 
50mg proviron 
82mg tren 
82mg masteron 
67mg deca 
.5mg Letro

10:30 fit and active protein shake 
Cals 190 
Carb 25
Fat 6
Protein 10

11:20 200 mcg hgh frag

12:45 muscle milk

1:30 200mcg hgh frag

1:40-2:40 nap

3:00 ghrp2 200mcg 
Cjc 100mcg

4:00 1/2lb top round 
1 cup white rice 
4tbs peanut butter
5cups milk 1%
1 red apple

6:30 workout Dorian Yates blood and guts training chest

"Workout went great!!! I'm loving this new two warm up one working set with one min rest between all three sets. The intensity was crazy and I felt huge; actually puked when I got home and wasn't sick. Never thrown up on a chest day."

9:30 isopure whey protein shake 
40g protein 

10:30 50mg d Bol 
50mg proviron 

11:30 1/2lb steak
1cup white rice

----------


## human project

1-10-13

6:30 ghrp 2 200mcg
Cjc 100mcg
Back to bad

10:15 woke up
200mcg hgh frag
.5 prami
82mg tren a 
82mg mast
67mg deca 

11:00 50mg d Bol
50mg proviron 

11:15 hgh frag 200mcg

11:45 12oz top round steak
1 cup cooked rice
2 pieces of pepper jack cheese

2:00 cardio 40min treadmill 3-4mph 3.5incline

3:302tbs peanut butter 
4 cups skim milk

3:45 8 egg whites 2 whole eggs.... "10 eggs"
2 cups cooked rice 
2oz cheese

6-7 workout back "Dorian Yates blood and guts workout"

7:15 isopure 40g whey protein isolate 

8:00 4oz ground beef in a corn taco she'll with about 1oz of cheese

10:30 protein bar met-rx big 100
Calories 390
Fat 12
Carbs 40
Protein 30

----------


## human project

1-11-13

12:00 ghrp 2 200mcg
Cjc 100mcg

12:45am 10oz ground 80/20 beef 
1 cup cooked rice

2:45 hgh frag 200mcg

3:15 60g whey protein isolate 
32oz 1% milk
2tbs peanut butter

5:30 hgh frag 200mcg

9:00 wake up
Hgh frag 200mcg
100mg tren 
82mg mast
33mg deca 
60mcg clen 
50mg proviron 

11:45 ghrp 2 200mcg
Cjc 100mcg

12:45 12oz beef
1 cup white rice
2 cups mixed vegetables

2:25 hgh frag 200mcg

3:15 60g whey protein isolate 
16oz 1% milk

4:00 750mcg hcg 

4:45 10oz 80/20 ground beef 
1 cup cooked rice

9:00 leg workout 

10:00 40g isopure whey protein 

10:50 hgh frag 200mcg

11:30 60g whey protein isolate
16oz 1% milk

----------


## human project

1-12-13 

5:30 hgh frag 200mcg

7:00 hgh frag 200mcg 

9:00 wake up 
50mg proviron 
82mg tren 
33mg deca 
.5mg Letro
60mcg clen 

9:30 60g whey protein isolate
16 oz 1oz milk 

11:00 hgh frag 200mcg

11:45 8oz fish tilipia (couldent eat this meal....ate maybe five bites and had to stop)
1 cup white rice
50mg proviron

12:50 ghrp 2 200mcg

1:15 finish the rest of my last meal

2:00 60g whey protein isolate 
4tbs peanut butter 
50mg proviron
Prenatal vitamin

3:00 7g bcaa
2.5g glutamine 
1 redline energy drink

4:00 lift shoulders
Pwo
60g whey protein isolate 

6:15 1/2lb tilipia 
1 cup white rice
2 xr's 15 Aderall (hopefully this keeps me from pigging out tonight, "going to dinner with friends")

8:30 12oz cooked sirloin steak
1/2 plain baked potato 
1 large Cesar salad dressing on the side

----------


## gearbox

thanks for posting.

I am bulking for the first time without giving up cause I gain a few lbs of fat haha

So I really need to do a middle of the night eating or shake?

I think you and stem or Kel are the only ones who ever talk about this? sorry if I am hijacking

----------


## human project

> thanks for posting.
> 
> I am bulking for the first time without giving up cause I gain a few lbs of fat haha
> 
> So I really need to do a middle of the night eating or shake?
> 
> I think you and stem or Kel are the only ones who ever talk about this? sorry if I am hijacking


Yea if your bulking you need to consume as many calories as your body possibly can without gaining a shit ton of fat. I usually keep adding calories until I break 13% then I usually cut back down. If your trying to bulk you need to have some kind of food burning in your system at all given times. I eat every waking 1.5hrs when bulking and at least one meal and two shakes in the night

----------


## human project

1-13-13

Wake up 11:00 

11:15 60g whey protein isolate

11:30 50mg proviron 
80mcg clen 
.5mg primidixol 
82mg tren 
33mg deca 

12:15 1/2lb 80/20 ground beef 
1 cup rice
50mg d Bol

12:30 45mg Aderall "hopefully this will help with my hunger"

3:00 2 scoops no explode 
10g bcaa

3:15 ghrp 2 200mcg
Cjc 100mg 
Cardio 1hr 3.5inclime 3-4mph

Weight 227.0lbs

4:20 100cal muscle milk

5:30 1/2lb 92^ lean beef
1 cup white rice 

7:30 6.4oz thins 
10 ritz crackers 
1tbs merical whip

8:15 60g whey protein isolate
50mg proviron 

6:45 14g bcaa
5g glutamine

10:45 200mcg hgh frag

----------


## human project

1-14-13

3:00 200mcg hgh frag 
Back to bed 

5:15 wake up
80mcg clen 
82mg tren 
33mg deca 
Andro gel 2 pumps 
Prenatal vitamin 
50mg proviron 
1,3 dimethylamine supplement 
75mg Aderall

6:45 cardio (woke up this early to come to the gym and forgot my damn hgh frag!!!!!!)
1 hour 5 minutes elliptical 850 calories burned 

"Intra-workout"
14g bcaa
5g glutamine

8:20 200mcg hgh frag

9:00 30g whey protein isolate

9:45 6oz tilapia

10:00 7g. Bcaa
2 g glutamine

10:20 15mg Aderall

10:30 15mg Aderall

11:25 30g whey protein isolate 
7g bcaa
2.5g glutamine

11:50 ghrp2 200mcg
Cjc 100mcg 

12:15 1 scoop no explode 
5g bcaa

12:30 1,3 dimethylamine supplement 
Cardio 7.25mile trail with really rough terrain and very hilly 

3:15 prenatal vitamin

3:30 ghrp2 200mcg 
Cjc 100

----------


## bcaasdirty

howd you feel on the clen +dmaa+addy? sounds like a fun stack!

----------


## human project

> howd you feel on the clen+dmaa+addy? sounds like a fun stack!


I seriously had to force myself off the eleptical this morning. I feel like I could do cardio all day!!!

----------


## gearbox

thanks for the reply. 

sorry I cant help with the contest prep.

why dont you pm cape? he has done a few. 

where is fireguy when you need him

----------


## human project

Wow I've eaten sooooo much in such a short amount of time..... Uhhhhhh

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

Did you drop the GH and what's the deal with the frag....you notice anything from it?

----------


## human project

> Did you drop the GH and what's the deal with the frag....you notice anything from it?


Yea I ran out of hgh and the two kits i ordered never came in so I went with peptides.... Don't really know what's doin what at this point... I can see veins in my stomach again and I'm down just over 40lbs. Dosing the peptides is such a pain in the ass.... Man when I can finally get a legit hgh site how much easier and cheaper bodybuilding will be.

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

Just curious b/c I always heard frag was worthless but I've never ran it. 

What GH were you on?

----------


## human project

> Just curious b/c I always heard frag was worthless but I've never ran it.
> 
> What GH were you on?


Seems like every time I get a few kits its a different brand... I had about three kig kits two blue top ip and a yellow top ip... And my first on this run was green top elotropin. I'm beginning to think they were all shitty so I went back to peptides. I always go baxk and forth. 6-8mos on one then 6-8 months the other... Depends on availability of what seems to be legitimate hgh

----------


## human project

1-15-13 cheat day!!!!!!!!!! 


Holly shit I've been doin work!!!! Ill take pics tomorrow when I finish loading up... I never realized how crazy a cheat day can make you blow up when you've been eating perfectly... I feel like god and am sooooo happy all day... Big difference from the miserable person I've been.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

dude im pumped to see the pics. Whats your weight right now?

----------


## human project

> dude im pumped to see the pics. Whats your weight right now?


After I got off the 7.25 trail yesterday pretty much fasted I actually weighed 221lbs. Other than then I've only ever saw 227lbs and usually get on at 230-231 for the past two weeks. After my cheat day yesterday I was up to 233 but I'm sure ill go right back to 228-229 by the end of today.

----------


## human project

1-16-13

Wake up 6:30

7:00 hgh frag 200mcg

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> After I got off the 7.25 trail yesterday pretty much fasted I actually weighed 221lbs. Other than then I've only ever saw 227lbs and usually get on at 230-231 for the past two weeks. After my cheat day yesterday I was up to 233 but I'm sure ill go right back to 228-229 by the end of today.


nice man. how far out are you from your show?

----------


## human project

> nice man. how far out are you from your show?


March 15th is d day

----------


## human project

1-17-13 I took the past couple days off and man do I feel great. Last night I had one of the best leg workouts of my life and lately I've been lifting like shit... I think I'm going to incorporate a couple days off ever 2-3wks from now on.... Even if all I get is a beast leg workout its well worth it.

3:30 hgh frag 200mcg

4:45 200mcg ghrp 2

Wake up 8:15 hgh frag 200mcg
100mg tren a 
400mg test blend 
50mg proviron 
80mcg clen 
.25mg Letro
2 pumps andro gel

9:30 30g whey protein isolate
250iu hcg 

10:00 1/2lb fish tilipia 
1 cup cooked white rice

12:00 4oz beef top round 
1/2 cup white rice cooked

1:30 4oz top round 
1/2 cup white rice

2:15 100 calorie muscle milk
50mg d Bol

2:30 ghrp 2 200mcg 
Cjc 100mcg

3:00 7g bcaa
2g glutamine 
2 pumps andro gel

3:15 60g whey protein isolate 
16oz skim milk

8:00 60g whey protein isolate
16oz skim milk 

9:30 4pz fish tilipia 
1/2 cup rice
.5mg arimidex 

10:30 tren a 100mg
Npp 100mg

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> March 15th is d day


Awesome! 8 more weeks until sweet victory

----------


## human project

1-19-13 I didn't give up... I just think I need a couple days where I don't write my diet and workout program down and maybe be a little lenient over the next week maybe even two... I'm getting way too weak and I'm beginning to feel sore all the time. I need to back off a few days and let my body and mind heal. Ill be back I'n a few days fellas.

----------


## bcaasdirty

keep at it HP...we got yo back!

----------


## bcaasdirty

bump...where you at HP??

----------


## human project

> bump...where you at HP??


I'm coming in wayyyyy too early and already burning muscle. I talked to the most experienced bodybuilder I know and he's taking over my diet and training starting next sat.... We've decided to take a short break.... Now I'm not eating like shit but still eating till I'm full. Not a bunch of shit food but ill have a few lbs of boneless chicken wings and my 5th meal "dinner" at nonas every night this week and let my body and most of all my mind rest. I'm easily under 5% now and I have a hernia that needs to get looked at before I lift or do any more cardio..... Didnt think it was that bad but the either the 1000lb tire or the yolk did me in today..... Next sat its back on full blast; "as long as im healthy.... i know my body pretty well and I rebound like crazy in under 10 days so having a week off just before my last 6week run will really help me get my fullness and strength back.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> I'm coming in wayyyyy too early and already burning muscle. I talked to the most experienced bodybuilder I know and he's taking over my diet and training starting next sat.... We've decided to take a short break.... Now I'm not eating like shit but still eating till I'm full. Not a bunch of shit food but ill have a few lbs of boneless chicken wings and my 5th meal "dinner" at nonas every night this week and let my body and most of all my mind rest. I'm easily under 5% now and I have a hernia that needs to get looked at before I lift or do any more cardio..... Didnt think it was that bad but the either the 1000lb tire or the yolk did me in today..... Next sat its back on full blast; "as long as im healthy.... i know my body pretty well and I rebound like crazy in under 10 days so having a week off just before my last 6week run will really help me get my fullness and strength back.


That's crazy man. I almost feel as if you are not human lol..I wish the best of luck to you. I'm curious to see how this last stretch will play out. Ou have any current pics?

----------


## human project

> That's crazy man. I almost feel as if you are not human lol..I wish the best of luck to you. I'm curious to see how this last stretch will play out. Ou have any current pics?


No pics I need to take some but at this low bf I'm so hit and miss... I look like shit one min and two hours later look great.. Ill try to get some up bud; thanks for the props. I sure hope this hernia thing is nothing but its really kinda got me freaked out.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> No pics I need to take some but at this low bf I'm so hit and miss... I look like shit one min and two hours later look great.. Ill try to get some up bud; thanks for the props. I sure hope this hernia thing is nothing but its really kinda got me freaked out.


I hear ya man. At least you know when you need to get something checked out. I know several people who have out off stuff like that and paid for it later.

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

Sorry to hear bud. 

Is the hernia inguinal or umbilical?

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Any word on the hernia yet?

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

I'm hungry for an update! How is the prep going?

----------


## human project

Sorry man... No one really was paying attention so I stopped posting...'I'll start updating tomorrow bub... Thanks for paying attention man... Way to go on hitting 240lbs btw next big number and milestone is 1/8 or a ton "250!!!!" That was the most exciting weight for me to hit... Now I can't wait for 300=)

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Sorry man... No one really was paying attention so I stopped posting...'I'll start updating tomorrow bub... Thanks for paying attention man... Way to go on hitting 240lbs btw next big number and milestone is 1/8 or a ton "250!!!!" That was the most exciting weight for me to hit... Now I can't wait for 300=)


No worries man. Ill be looking forward to it. Thanks. I can't wait for 250. Is your show a national qualifier? Or a national level?

----------


## human project

> No worries man. Ill be looking forward to it. Thanks. I can't wait for 250. Is your show a national qualifier? Or a national level?


National qualifier

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> National qualifier


Awesome man. Im planning on one in October thts a qualifier. You going to do the usa's once you hit that level?

----------


## human project

> Awesome man. Im planning on one in October thts a qualifier. You going to do the usa's once you hit that level?


I want to go as far as I possibly can... I want to compete in as many shows as possible over the next year so I can actually get good at the competition part... "Posing, dialing in diet, water, sodium, carb loading, ect"... Now that I am under 5% I don't ever wanna bulk again lol..... I look soooooo much better lean; I can't believe how gross I looked around 280... Lookin back at pics I can't believe I let myself go like that..... I thought I was getting huge lol ya my face got huge. Now I'm 230 and I look wayyyyy biggggeerrrr

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Awesome man! I want to do the same. You have at updated pics or are you going to wait until after the show? If we ever en up in the same place for some odd reason we have to train together. Looking forward to the results man

----------


## Knockout_Power

Wow HP, your dedication is insane. That last daily log (post 174) is crazy how you have that many important intake details of food, supps, injections etc. all the best man, can't wait to see his pics

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

How are things going man? Your almost there!

----------


## human project

I've been dead man..... So many times at work today I was in mid sentence and forgot what I was talking about.... Being this drained and depleted is becoming unbearable... I can't wait for a double cheese burger!!!!!! Speaking of when do you start chowing down??? I hate to say it but I probably won't till after the show bc I'm too afraid to mess up anything....

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> I've been dead man..... So many times at work today I was in mid sentence and forgot what I was talking about.... Being this drained and depleted is becoming unbearable... I can't wait for a double cheese burger!!!!!! Speaking of when do you start chowing down??? I hate to say it but I probably won't till after the show bc I'm too afraid to mess up anything....


That's a tough feeling to deal with! I chowder down after pre judging!! It's a good feeling!

----------


## kfizzle187

First off mad props to you bro! I just got on this forum a few hrs ago after finding the app and this is my first post, just been reading a lot and I actually just read all 20pgs of your thread like it was a book I couldn't put down. Makes me want to log my next cycle in May (will be my second one 12 wks) I wasn't going to post anything and then I saw where u said nobody is paying attention anyway, so I just wanted to let you know you've given me my motivation for a while! Thanks for sharing and best of luck to you in your competition!!!

----------


## human project

> First off mad props to you bro! I just got on this forum a few hrs ago after finding the app and this is my first post, just been reading a lot and I actually just read all 20pgs of your thread like it was a book I couldn't put down. Makes me want to log my next cycle in May (will be my second one 12 wks) I wasn't going to post anything and then I saw where u said nobody is paying attention anyway, so I just wanted to let you know you've given me my motivation for a while! Thanks for sharing and best of luck to you in your competition!!!


Thanks bud... Having a log really helps... It holds you accountable to stick to your plan... Consistency is key but the hardest part IMHO.. Make sure to let me know when you post your log and ill subscribe to it

----------


## kfizzle187

OK will do! It can't come fast enough lol! Mid May come on already!!!

----------


## bcaasdirty

> I've been dead man..... So many times at work today I was in mid sentence and forgot what I was talking about.... Being this drained and depleted is becoming unbearable... I can't wait for a double cheese burger!!!!!! Speaking of when do you start chowing down??? I hate to say it but I probably won't till after the show bc I'm too afraid to mess up anything....


Keep at it HP, its all worth it in the end brother

I destroyed a fat quesadilla burger and mountain of fries from applebees in between prejudging and the night show. The show is won during pre-judging anyways, dont be shy!! And go figure, I looked better at the night show LOL

----------


## human project

Back to the drawing board.....

3-17-13

4:20 3iu hgh

8:51 1cup pasteurized egg whites

9:15 multi vitamins 
25mcg t4
3G glut amine
3G arginine 
1220mg fenugreek

9:30 ghrp 2 200mcg
100mcg cjc 1295 w/o Dac 

9:40-10:45 lifted chest

10:50 5iu slin 
Creatine shake 35g sugar

11:00 45g dextrose 
60g whey isolate 

11:20 cyto gainer 

12:00 8oz beef 
8oz potatoe 

12:20 few pieces of buffalo chicken pizza "I deserve it!!!"

12:25 8oz acai superfood juice 8oz 
140 cals

12:30 started sipping bsn true mass shake with just under a half gallon of skim milk which I plan to keep adding water too and drinking through the rest of the day....

12:45 ghrp 2 200mcg
Cic 100mcg

12:51 2120mg fenugreek

1:00 added controlled labs purple wrath to a power aid zero

1:15 1 cup pasteurized egg whites

1:45 60mcg t3
Milk thistle

2:15 large portion of my BSN True mass and skim milk

2:45 pre natal vitamin

3:15 met rx protein bar
Finished the rest of my weight gainer shake

3:40 handful of good and plenty

4:00 huge meal "not gonna post everything bc it will take too long and really no point" ill start with a lb of meat and then it's all I can eat

7:15 1iu hgh

7:30 fenugreek 1220mg
Glutamine 3G

8:20 1 cup pasteurized egg whites

8:35 1iu hgh

9:00 35min cardio 3.5mph 3.5 incline 
Quick pump up for conditioning classic pics

9:50 few handfuls of chocolate covered acai berries 
32oz skim milk

Between 10:00-11:45 
Big ass bowl of cereal
1 cup
Two ribeye sandwiches 8oz beef and 3 slices of pepper jack cheese

----------


## Tron3219

> Back to the drawing board.....
> 
> 3-17-13
> 
> 4:20 3iu hgh


What kind of results do U get from 3iu

-TroN-

----------


## human project

> What kind of results do U get from 3iu
> 
> -TroN-


I don't know yet.... I usually just do 2iu at a time... My fingers are tingly already but that could be bc I've been eating so much since yesterday and I'm just full of water

----------


## Tron3219

> I don't know yet.... I usually just do 2iu at a time... My fingers are tingly already but that could be bc I've been eating so much since yesterday and I'm just full of water


How long have u been running 2?

-TroN-

----------


## human project

I just started back again a couple weeks ago and i have only been doing 1-2ius a day bc I had a comp I was doing... Now I'm going back on full and plan to work my way up to a decent dose but it takes so long to start working I figure ill start with as low of a dose as possible and work my way up... I hope to be able to stay on for a year and a half so no need to jump into a huge dose... My goal is to come off roids for the most part and add some actual new muscle....

----------


## Tron3219

> I just started back again a couple weeks ago and i have only been doing 1-2ius a day bc I had a comp I was doing... Now I'm going back on full and plan to work my way up to a decent dose but it takes so long to start working I figure ill start with as low of a dose as possible and work my way up... I hope to be able to stay on for a year and a half so no need to jump into a huge dose... My goal is to come off roids for the most part and add some actual new muscle....


The reason I ask is because I'm going to make the plunge here soon. I was thinking 4ui for a year. Just kinda seeing everyone's protocol and what they had to say about it

-TroN-

----------


## human project

> The reason I ask is because I'm going to make the plunge here soon. I was thinking 4ui for a year. Just kinda seeing everyone's protocol and what they had to say about it
> 
> -TroN-


I've taken gh off and on for the past couple years. It usually takes a few months to see any results so that's why I would start with 1-2ius a day mon-fri for a couple weeks then move up to 3 for a couple more and then bump up to your full dose... I figure I get about the same results in the first few weeks to months with low dose as I do with higher doses.... I think after you build up you should at least take 5ius per day tho. Most reccomend to me to take what ever I plan to take when I wake up in the night to piss.... I can already feel sides so hopefully my gh is legit

----------


## human project

3-18-13

12:00am
Bsn true mass
1 apple 
1/4 jar of peanut putter

4:30 ghrp 2 100mcg
Cjc 1295 100mcg

7:45 2iu hgh

8:30 5iu 
Creating drink 35g sugar

8:45 45g dextrose
60g whey protein isolate

10:00 vegetable and fruit shake with one cup egg whites

10:30 1iu hgh
Workout legs
Pwo 100mcg ghrp2
100mcg cjc

11:00 5iu slin

Sorry I did a terrible job of posting today.... I did in fact eat wayyyyy more food.... I've been crazy busy at work today having a 13hr day. Ill be more thorough tomorrow...

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> 3-18-13
> 
> 12:00am
> Bsn true mass
> 1 apple
> 1/4 jar of peanut putter


What kind of pb do you eat?

----------


## human project

> What kind of pb do you eat?


Regular... Nothing special... I've had a few buddies swear by almond butter so ill give it a try soon.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Regular... Nothing special... I've had a few buddies swear by almond butter so ill give it a try soon.


Almond butter is pretty good. I've been hooked on some all natural organic pb..I could easily eat the entire jar. It's so good

----------


## human project

3-19-13

5:50 4iu hgh

7:30 2iu hgh
7.5iu insulin 
Creatine shake 35g sugar
Dextrose 45g
60g whey protein
10g bcaa

8:00-9:00 vegetable, fruit, egg white, youguart, cottage cheese, protein shake, grits

9:00-10:00 weight gainer cyto mass

11:00 sub-way sandwich chicken pizziloia 
All the vegetables and oil and vinegar 


11:25 1 cup pasteurized egg whites

11:30 papaya Enzyme 
2g glutamime 

11:45 BSN True Mass

1:00 1/2lb beef
1/2lb potato

1:50 4iu hgh
2:10 10iu slin
1mg arimidex 

2:25 creatine shake 35g sugar
Green machine controled labs 
45g dextrose
60g whey protein
10g bcaa

2:45 cyto gainer 
Milk thyile 
100mg zinc
50mg winstrol 

3:40 vegetable, fruit shake "same as this morning"

4:00 150mg test cyp
150mg test enamthate

4:10 1 cup egg whites

5:00 steak sandwich "8 oz strip steak"
Pepper jack cheese 
16oz skim milk
Few table spoons of trader joes cake butter mixes with good ole peanut butter.

6:00 3G arginine
White flood pre workout

6:10 1 can soda 
60g whey

8:40 sour night crawler candy

9:00 1 can of coke
8oz strip steak 
2 cups of rice

10:00 had trouble finishing my last meal "finishing it up now"

10:15 1mg arimidex

10:30 1 cup egg whites

11:00 met rx protein bar

11:30 200mcg ghrp 2
Cjc 100mcg 

11:50
26g whey protein
1220mg fenugreek
100mg zinc
Papaya enzyme
Seriquel 
Trazidone 
1mg prami
2.5g glutamine 
10g bcaa
Milk thistle 
Melatonin

----------


## human project

> Almond butter is pretty good. I've been hooked on some all natural organic pb..I could easily eat the entire jar. It's so good


I got to try this almond butter.... Everyone keeps telling me how addicted they are to it but I'm kinda afraid to try it.... "I already eat half a jar of regular pb every night" now I'm gonna be tearing up some almond butter too???.... Ill end up around 300g of fat a day lol I still can't figure out what my body works better with fat or carbs..... Too bad I can't just pull protein and raise my carbs and fat to diet

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> I got to try this almond butter.... Everyone keeps telling me how addicted they are to it but I'm kinda afraid to try it.... "I already eat half a jar of regular pb every night" now I'm gonna be tearing up some almond butter too???.... Ill end up around 300g of fat a day lol I still can't figure out what my body works better with fat or carbs..... Too bad I can't just pull protein and raise my carbs and fat to diet


Your going to have to start extreme couponing to support your habit of tasty butters lol

----------


## human project

> Your going to have to start extreme couponing to support your habit of tasty butters lol


If there were coupons to get lbs of meat, pasteurized eggs, and protein shakes for a few dollars I would be an extreme couponer for sure...

----------


## kfizzle187

> If there were coupons to get lbs of meat, pasteurized eggs, and protein shakes for a few dollars I would be an extreme couponer for sure...


Couldn't agree more!!!

----------


## bcaasdirty

> I got to try this almond butter.... Everyone keeps telling me how addicted they are to it but I'm kinda afraid to try it.... "I already eat half a jar of regular pb every night" now I'm gonna be tearing up some almond butter too???.... Ill end up around 300g of fat a day lol I still can't figure out what my body works better with fat or carbs..... Too bad I can't just pull protein and raise my carbs and fat to diet


DO IT!!! love the stuff, its just a tough pill to swallow at $13/jar ><

----------


## kfizzle187

> DO IT!!! love the stuff, its just a tough pill to swallow at $13/jar ><


Holy $h¡T man! I'll stick to my 2/$4 peanut butter from payless!

----------


## human project

> Holy $h¡T man! I'll stick to my 2/$4 peanut butter from payless!


Payless is a shoe store here lol

----------


## Tron3219

> Payless is a shoe store here lol


That was my exact thought too lol

-TroN-

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

> Payless is a shoe store here lol



Don't be a hater that's where I buy all my shoes lmao.

----------


## Tron3219

> Don't be a hater that's where I buy all my shoes lmao.


Do they have Velcro?

-TroN-

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

I meant to say I'd go barefoot before i'd buy shoes at payless haha.

Those velcro shoes go real well with calculator watches though.......

----------


## Tron3219

> I meant to say I'd go barefoot before i'd buy shoes at payless haha.
> 
> Those velcro shoes go real well with calculator watches though.......


Sure ya did big guy... 

What brand calculator watch ya got? Mines a Casio lol

-TroN-

----------


## kfizzle187

> Payless is a shoe store here lol


Haha we have those too... the grocery store Payless / Kroger. I eat a lot but I don't eat shoes lmao!

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Payless is a shoe store here lol


That's why it's so cheap lol...they even throw in toe jam for free!

----------


## human project

> Do they have Velcro?
> 
> -TroN-


I'm so bloated from the contest rebound that Velcro doesn't sound too bad right now.... Not even three days and already up 20lbs.... This can't be healthy

----------


## human project

3-20-13


12:30am 1 packet of Tuna in sunflower oil
1 cup egg whites
1 apple and peanut butter

7:50 5iu hgh

9:10 10iu insulin 
9:20 45g dextrose
Creatine shake 35g sugar 6g creatine
10g bcaa
60g whey protein

9:30 Acai berry juice 8oz
50mcg t3
25mcg t4

10:00 50mg proviron 

10:15 cyto gainer
1mg arimidex 

10:45 milk thistle
Papaya enzyme
Fenugreek 
50mg d Bol
3.5g glutamine
100mg zinc
3G glutamine

12:30 10oz strip steak
1 potato 
1 package of skittles 

1:30 20oz vegetable, grit, fruit, egg white shake

2:00 skittles

2:30 20ox same shake at 1:30

5:15 200mcg ghrp 2 
100mcg cjc

5:50 8oz strip steak
2 cups white rice

6:45 16oz fat free milk
True Mass
2tbl spoons peanut butter

10:40 1 apple 
Ridicules amount of peanut butter 
1 cup egg whites

11:10 8oz sirloin steak

11:25 3G glutamine 
Milk thistle
Zinc 
Fenugreek 
Melatonin 
Aspirin

11:35 25mg proviron 
50mg winstrol 
1mg arimidex 

11:45 ghrp 2 200mcg
Cjc 100mcg

----------


## kfizzle187

> Thanks bud... Having a log really helps... It holds you accountable to stick to your plan... Consistency is key but the hardest part IMHO.. Make sure to let me know when you post your log and ill subscribe to it


I started a log just to get a feel for it before I cycle, figured I can do a diet (bulking) and workout log for now... 

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...g#.UUl436MpDFo

----------


## human project

3-21-13

12:15 French garlic bread with cheese
Peanut butter 
16oz skim milk

8:30 1iu hgh

9:30 grits, random vegetables, fruit, egg whites

11:00 True Mass 
16oz skim milk

12:30 8oz strip steak
1 cup white rice
1/2 lb potato

3:00 True Mass

6:00 8oz strip steak 
8oz potatoes 
1 cup white rice

7:00 ghrp 2 200mcg
Cjc 100mcg

7:30 5iu hgh 
workout back 

9:15 10iu insulin 
Creatine drink 35g sugar 6g creatine
Green machine creatine

9:30 cyto gainer
16oz skim milk

10:00 1mg arimidex 
"Just noticed I had half a meal left in my lunch box from earlier today so I finish it"
1 coke

10:30 1 cup egg whites
Few table spoons of honey

11:30 half a donut 
16oz skim milk 
25mg d Bol 
Prami 
Melatonin
B
Fenugreek 
Glutamine 
Milk thistle 
"Finished last 1/4 of precious cyto gainer shake.
Trazodone

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> 3-21-13
> 
> 12:15 French garlic bread with cheese
> Peanut butter
> 16oz skim milk
> 
> 8:30 1iu hgh
> 
> 9:30 grits, random vegetables, fruit, egg whites
> ...


12:15 that's and odd combo lol! Both are great alone but it might get a little weird in the sane meal lol

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> 3-20-13
> 
> 12:30am 1 packet of Tuna in sunflower oil
> 1 cup egg whites
> 1 apple and peanut butter
> 
> 7:50 5iu hgh
> 
> 9:10 10iu insulin 
> ...


When do u sleep.

----------


## human project

Lol..... I don't 


Life's been a little stressful lately and there hasn't been much time for sleep.....

----------


## human project

> 12:15 that's and odd combo lol! Both are great alone but it might get a little weird in the sane meal lol


I slept ate.... I wouldn't even of realized I ate but when I woke up there was crumbs everywhere, peanut butter jar that had obviously been torn open and the lid was left off and the oven was left on 475.... Who cooks at 475???.... And garlic bread at that.... I've been eating sooo horribly lately "we'll since prejudging last sat" and omg am I blowing up with water... My ankles are sooo swolen and all my joints hurt so bad

----------


## kfizzle187

> I slept ate.... I wouldn't even of realized I ate but when I woke up there was crumbs everywhere, peanut butter jar that had obviously been torn open and the lid was left off and the oven was left on 475.... Who cooks at 475???.... And garlic bread at that....


lmfao at this!!! That's some crazy shit!!!

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> I slept ate.... I wouldn't even of realized I ate but when I woke up there was crumbs everywhere, peanut butter jar that had obviously been torn open and the lid was left off and the oven was left on 475.... Who cooks at 475???.... And garlic bread at that.... I've been eating sooo horribly lately "we'll since prejudging last sat" and omg am I blowing up with water... My ankles are sooo swolen and all my joints hurt so bad


That's priceless! Lmao

----------


## BUTTERYGOODNESS

Lmao what was the first thing you ate after the comp? And do u have pics up??

----------


## kfizzle187

I wish I could learn to eat in my sleep! That would help me out so much lol

----------


## human project

> Lmao what was the first thing you ate after the comp? And do u have pics up??


I spent $15 on the snack and soda machine... I didn't even walk back up stairs with everyone after pre judging

----------


## human project

> I wish I could learn to eat in my sleep! That would help me out so much lol


I wake up to piss like twice a night. The first time I eat the second time I take gh or peptides. I'm not the best at scheduling those yet

----------


## human project

3-22-13

12:30 half chocolate bar 
1 packet of tuna 
1 cup egg whites 
1 can of coke 
2iu hgh
Fiber bar

3:15 don't know exactly what all I ate "in my sleep" 

7:45 5iu hgh

8:40 insulin 10iu
Creatine shake 35g sugar 

9:00-10:30 fruit, vegetable, egg white, grits, youguart, cottage cheese blended 

10:00 1/2lb sirloin
1/2lb potato
1 cup white rice 

10:45 cyto gainer weight gainer
12oz 2% milk

1:45 sugar went really low 
Vending machine twisters, fruit snacks, poptart, coke 

4:00 1/2lb strip steak
1/2lb potato
1 cup rice

5:00 True Mass

8:00 turkey and Swiss sandwich 

10:20 200mcg ghrp 2 
100mcg cjc

11:00 supreme protein bar 

11:40 2 apples 
A lot of peanut butter

----------


## human project

> Lmao what was the first thing you ate after the comp? And do u have pics up??


I haven't put any pics up from the show..... I've been crazy busy this week making up for my lack of work the few weeks before the show and trying to get ahead bc I'm going to be taking off work for a week or two when my GF has our baby any day....

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> I haven't put any pics up from the show..... I've been crazy busy this week making up for my lack of work the few weeks before the show and trying to get ahead bc I'm going to be taking off work for a week or two when my GF has our baby any day....


Is it a boy? A mini HP!

----------


## Tron3219

> I haven't put any pics up from the show..... I've been crazy busy this week making up for my lack of work the few weeks before the show and trying to get ahead bc I'm going to be taking off work for a week or two when my GF has our baby any day....


Congrats man!
Ur first?
-TroN-

----------


## human project

> Congrats man!
> Ur first?
> -TroN-


Show or kid???? Well hopefuly the answer to both is yes.... It is defiantly my first show....

----------


## Tron3219

> Show or kid???? Well hopefuly the answer to both is yes.... It is defiantly my first show....


Lmfao! I meant kid. Life changing event buddy! Wait till the first time u see that lil shit and u think holy hell, I made this

-TroN-

----------


## human project

2-23-13 

2:20am 5iu hgh

3:30 apple 
Lots of peanut butter
Skim milk

7:10 3.5iu hgh

8:00 insulin 
Creatine shake 35g sugar
Green machine creatin

8:30-10:00 fruit, vegetable, grit, egg white, youguart, cottage cheese shake

9:00 work offered breakfast and I threw down....
Donut "with sprinkles"
Eggs
Biscuits and gravy
Sausage 
Bacon 

10:00-12:00 true mass shake 
12oz 2% milk

1:30 qudoba chicken and steak wrap

2:30 true mass

Some time after this I ate two Xanax bars and from what my Gf told me I was non stop eating till I passed out about 5-6 hours later.... Not sure of one thing I even ate..... "Stressful day to say the least"

Also do remember waking up and shooting my ghrp 2 and cjc for some reason...

Ok so I just found a receipt in my pocket from the grocery store for two metrx bars..... (Didn't know I went shopping in the middle of the night last night) gets better..... Open the fridge and there's all types of steak and ground beef in the fridge "again I'm thinking wtf...." But in all my confusion I open the cabinets to find my peanut butter and its been swapped for almond butter"..... I know we're been talking about it but I never actually bought it.. Well it's half empty and not on the receipt so now I'm really confused

----------


## human project

2-24-13

9:50 5iu hgh

11:10 2 power bars

11:40 10iu insulin 

100mg test e
100 test c
100mg deca 

"Didn't log the day... It was out of control eating... i literally wouldn't doubt I was close to 10k cals

----------


## bcaasdirty

did you compete already HP? Howd you place? howd it go? DETAILS!!!

----------


## human project

> did you compete already HP? Howd you place? howd it go? DETAILS!!!


Well it was a week ago and I weighed in at 223.8 and I just weighed 248.... How is that even possible

----------


## kfizzle187

> Well it was a week ago and I weighed in at 223.8 and I just weighed 248.... How is that even possible


Damn!!!!

----------


## human project

2-25-13

12:30 2.5iu gh
Zinc 
Fenugreek

1:25 1 package of gram crackers 
1 cup or egg whites

6:45 4iu hgh

7:00 25mg dbol 
1mg arimidex 

8:00 10iu insulin 
Creatine shake 35g sugar 
Green machine 

8:20 same drink of random things I put in the blender 20oz

9:30 1/2lb beef 
1/2lb potato
1 cup rice 

10:00 2 monster energy drinks 

11:00 cyto gainer 


11:45 lift legs pre workout 6iu hgh
Intra workout 2ius hgh
After squat my lower back was so pumped I had so switch to lifting shoulders and triceps. 

Got really busy at work and couldn't log much after this "sorry"

Closed two sales tho!!! "Ill be more attentive"

----------


## human project

> did you compete already HP? Howd you place? howd it go? DETAILS!!!


I would rather not talk about it.... I just need to get as big as I can until I hit mid to high 8% bf and then get my sights set on a new show.

----------


## gearbox

> I would rather not talk about it.... I just need to get as big as I can until I hit mid to high 8% bf and then get my sights set on a new show.


Either way good luck  :Smilie:

----------


## BUTTERYGOODNESS

> I haven't put any pics up from the show..... I've been crazy busy this week making up for my lack of work the few weeks before the show and trying to get ahead bc I'm going to be taking off work for a week or two when my GF has our baby any day....


Gotcha! Looking forward to seein them

And congrats!!

----------


## human project

3-26-13

3:45am ghrp 2 200mc
Cjc 100mcg

7:25 3iu hgh

8:00 25mg d Bol
325mg test enamthate 
75mg cyp
50mg winny
100mg masteon
500mcg

8:30-9:30 blender shake I drink every morning

----------


## human project

Haven't posted last few days... Had the baby.. But I will say I've gotten out of control with the gh the past few days... Something about the baby makes me want more gh lol... Every time I wake up I do jack some  :Wink: 

4:45 10iu hgh
5:00 3iu insliin 
Pre workout drink

5:15 work out back and bicep
7:00 igf 1 100mcg
7:15 9iu insulin 
Creatine carb drink 
Isopure

7:30 pop tart 
Glass of milk
Cup of eggs
Fiber bar

----------


## BUTTERYGOODNESS

> Haven't posted last few days... Had the baby.. But I will say I've gotten out of control with the gh the past few days... Something about the baby makes me want more gh lol... Every time I wake up I do jack some 
> 
> 4:45 10iu hgh
> 5:00 3iu insliin
> Pre workout drink
> 
> 5:15 work out back and bicep
> 7:00 igf 1 100mcg
> 7:15 9iu insulin 
> ...


CONGRATS ON THE BABY

ps. Isopure gives me the shits lol

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Congrats man!

----------


## human project

Ok back on my diet.... I think I have a show lined up in July. 

1- 3-13

Woke up 8:30 took 2.5iu hgh

9:30 Started drinking normal morning shake without grits bc no insulin this morning.

10:00 25mg d Bol
1mg arimidex 
20mg nolvadex 
1220mg fenugreek 
Zinc 
3.5g glutamine 
B complex 

10:30 igf des 80mcg 

12:00 started eating 4cups rice 1.5lb chicken will slowly eat this meal over the next 3 hours.

1:30-2:00 true mass

1:25 1 cup white sauce pasta 
20oz coffee

1:30 50mg winstrol 

4:00 - 9:00 "split over 3 meals"
1lb strip steak 
1/2lb potato

11:00 ghrp 2 200mcg
Cjc 100mcg

11:30 10oz ham
6 oz meat balls

11:50 met rx protein bar

----------


## human project

> Congrats man!


Thanks bub

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Ok back on my diet.... I think I have a show lined up in July.
> 
> 1-4-13
> 
> Woke up 8:30 took 2.5iu hgh
> 
> 9:30 Started drinking normal morning shake without grits bc no insulin this morning.
> 
> 10:00 25mg d Bol
> ...


July! Nice! You are goin to be a big mother effer! Still planning on GH?

----------


## human project

> July! Nice! You are goin to be a big mother effer! Still planning on GH?


I've been taking gh since my last comp "actually took 1iu for a few days before because it was burning a hole in my pocket lol" I'm going to continue the gh as long as possible even leading up to the show ill probably only lower my dose.... My overall goal is to gain as much muscle as possible this year so even through competitors I don't want to sacrifice any muscle... I feel that was and has been my biggest issue through any contest prep.... At 280 I have abs but at 5% I'm 225lbs... I burn slabs of muscle as soon as I break 8%.... I'm going to really focus on maintaining muscle at any cost even going in stage a little fatter then before because honestly I don't think there was anyone at the show that was leaner then me but I didn't even place so to me judges don't care about being shredded I guess that went out in the 80's... Mass is where it's at and I need it bad

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> I've been taking gh since my last comp "actually took 1iu for a few days before because it was burning a hole in my pocket lol" I'm going to continue the gh as long as possible even leading up to the show ill probably only lower my dose.... My overall goal is to gain as much muscle as possible this year so even through competitors I don't want to sacrifice any muscle... I feel that was and has been my biggest issue through any contest prep.... At 280 I have abs but at 5% I'm 225lbs... I burn slabs of muscle as soon as I break 8%.... I'm going to really focus on maintaining muscle at any cost even going in stage a little fatter then before because honestly I don't think there was anyone at the show that was leaner then me but I didn't even place so to me judges don't care about being shredded I guess that went out in the 80's... Mass is where it's at and I need it bad


Sweet. That's going to be one freaky end product! Man I've seen it time and time again....big guy less conditioned beats anyone smaller and shredded. It's crazy

----------


## human project

1-4-13

12:30 one huge honey crisp apple
Bunch of peanut butter
Prenatal vitamin
3G arginine
3G glutamine
Melatonin
Fenugreek

5:15 2.5 iu's hgh

8:00 2.5ius hgh

9:30 8 oz beef 
8oz potato 

11:30 normal morning blender shake

2:00 8oz beef 
1 cup white rice

3:00- 4:00 true mass

6:15 3iu hgh

7:50 2.5iu hgh

8:10ish workout chest shoulders triceps

9:30 pwo shake 60g whey

10:00 ghrp 2 300mcg

10:20 huge apple
Tons of peanut butter

10:45 1 cup egg whites

11:00 1mg arimidex 
20mg nolvadex

----------


## human project

12-5-13 "GOAL" break 500g of protein today"

12:20am 1 cup egg whites

3:00am 2.5iu hgh

8:00 2.5iu hgh

8:45 insulin 10ius 
Cola

9:00 1 cup egg whites 

9:15 blender shake I have every morning 

9:30 cito gainer

9:50 coke 

10:00 30g isoflex

11:00 true mass

11:30 snack machine twizlers 
1 coke 
1 creatine shake 35g sugar

12:00 pop tart 

12:30 8oz beef 
2 cups white rice

2:15 finished last meal "only ate half before"

5:30 2.5iu hgh 
1 cup egg whites

7:30 8oz beef 
8oz potato

8:30 true mass weight gainer

11:00 2.5iu hgh
100mg test cyp
100mg test enamthate 
100mg masteron 
100mg deca 

11:40 1 cup egg whites 
"Rest of true mass shake from earlier about 1/3"

11:57 "I made it!!!! Over 500g"
Met rx protein bar

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> 12-5-13 "GOAL" break 500g of protein today"
> 
> 12:20am 1 cup egg whites


That's a lot of protein!!! I have the meat sweats just thinking about it!

----------


## human project

> That's a lot of protein!!! I have the meat sweats just thinking about it!


I have night sweats like a mo fo..... But meat sweats????..... Please elaborate

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> I have night sweats like a mo fo..... But meat sweats????..... Please elaborate


It's that point where you a so full but it's time to get a meal in...you start trying to choke down meat (chicken is the worse for me). Your working so hard to get it down, you start sweating lol. Those are the meat sweats!

----------


## human project

> It's that point where you a so full but it's time to get a meal in...you start trying to choke down meat (chicken is the worse for me). Your working so hard to get it down, you start sweating lol. Those are the meat sweats!


Lol I guess I can relate... I always thought that was my blood sugar. I hate force feeding but I feel I do it for every meal outside of my peanut butter and apple

----------


## gearbox

> Sweet. That's going to be one freaky end product! Man I've seen it time and time again....big guy less conditioned beats anyone smaller and shredded. It's crazy


it sucks thats the way bb has been going the last decade or so... i like shredded personally. good luck hp

----------


## BUTTERYGOODNESS

Your thread is great man, I enjoy reading it a lot.

----------


## human project

> Your thread is great man, I enjoy reading it a lot.


Thanks bub I appreciate you following.... Throw in any input at anytime... I like criticism;...

----------


## human project

> 12-5-13 "GOAL" break 500g of protein today"
> 
> 12:20am 1 cup egg whites
> 
> 3:00am 2.5iu hgh
> 
> 8:00 2.5iu hgh
> 
> 8:45 insulin 10ius
> ...


I hit yesterday's goal but did it with way too much artificial protein.... Well shakes and bars...
Don't know if there is a such thing as artificial protein... So hard to get protein with no fat... Tomorrow I'm going to take a different approach

----------


## kfizzle187

> I hit yesterday's goal but did it with way too much artificial protein.... Well shakes and bars...
> Don't know if there is a such thing as artificial protein... So hard to get protein with no fat... Tomorrow I'm going to take a different approach


I was trying to figure this out yesterday as well... Best I have came up with is Greek yogurt and tuna. Right now I'm cutting for a month and half but wanting to keep protein high and calories low. What a challenge!

----------


## human project

4-6-13

7:00 2.5iu hgh

8:00 10iu insulin 
Creatine shake 35g sugar
Green magnitude creatine 
1 can cola 

8:30 started drinking blender shake 
1 can Mountain Dew

8:50 pop tart

10:15 coke 

10:30 finish blender shake

10:45 true mass

11:30 amp energy drink 
Pack of fruit snacks 

12:15 pork steak

1:30 snack machine twizlers 
Coke "went low on blood sugar again"

2:40 1/2lb beef 
2 cups rice

5:30 "8oz beef 
1 cup white rice

6:45 2.5iu hgh
Prenatal vitamin
1mg arimidex 
20mg nolvadex 

9:00 1 cup egg whites

9:30 green apple 
Fair amount of peanut butter

9:45 60g whey protein

10:45 2.5iu hgh 

11:15 red apple 
Almond butter 

11:30 met rx protein bar

----------


## human project

> I was trying to figure this out yesterday as well... Best I have came up with is Greek yogurt and tuna. Right now I'm cutting for a month and half but wanting to keep protein high and calories low. What a challenge!


I mix a half cup Greek yogurt, half cup regular yogurt, half cup fat free cottage cheese, 1 scoop whey, 1 cup egg whites, 3/4 cup grits, two cups frozen fruit, one beet, two sticks celery, two carrots, kale, spinich, radishes, and other various vegetables; my morning blender shake, this generally last two days. This has been a great way for me to get some type of vegtables and fiber in my diet with no fat as i try to stay under 15g in the first 5 hrs of my day.

----------


## gearbox

> I mix a half cup Greek yogurt, half cup regular yogurt, half cup fat free cottage cheese, 1 scoop whey, 1 cup egg whites, 3/4 cup grits, two cups frozen fruit, one beet, two sticks celery, two carrots, kale, spinich, radishes, and other various vegetables; my morning blender shake, this generally last two days. This has been a great way for me to get some type of vegtables and fiber in my diet with no fat as i try to stay under 15g in the first 5 hrs of my day.


What's the theory behind staying under 15g for the first 5 hours

----------


## human project

> What's the theory behind staying under 15g for the first 5 hours


I only do this when I take insulin

----------


## BUTTERYGOODNESS

> Thanks bub I appreciate you following.... Throw in any input at anytime... I like criticism;...


Ok sounds good man

----------


## human project

4-7-13

5:00 2.5iu hgh

8:45 2.5iu hgh

3:15 2.5iu hgh

4:20 10iu insulin 
I can coke 
Couple handfuls of Swedish fish 

4:30 creatine shake with 35g sugar

4:40 1 cup egg whites

4:50 packet of Quaker oats strawberries and cream
1 can coke 
60g whey isolate

5:00 regular morning blender shake "I slept all day"

5:00-5:30 1 cup old fashion oats 
2 packs of quick oats "peaches and cream"
60g whey

5:20 d stunner sample pack I got from my competition "I need to go workout but don't feel like moving" hopefully this helps

6:30 2 scoops white flood 
1 scoop creatine shake 35g sugar 
1 cup egg whites 
30g whey isolate
Prenatal vitamin
25mg d Bol
Fenugreek
Glutamine
Zinc

6:50 workout legs "fast workout going for 20 sets as fast as possible; "I'm late to dinner with friends"
Intra workout creatine shake
Coke
60g whey isolate

----------


## human project

4-8-13 

5:00 2iu hgh

8:00 2.5iu hgh

9:00 started drinking blender shake

Don't have time to log meals today: food will be 2.5lbs meat 1/2lb potato 4 cups rice

----------


## human project

4-13-13

6:15 monster energy drink

6:30 2.5iu hgh

6:45 cardio walked/jogged 2.25mile trail "very rough terrain lots of hills"

7:45 1 cup egg whites
25mg d Bol 
25mcg t4

8:15 30g whey protein isolate 

9:00 6oz coffee

9:15 2 cups assorted fruit bowl
Monster energy drink

9:30 normal vegetable grit protein blender shake

11:30 pljeskavice "wow that was huge"
8 hot wings 

1:30 synths 6 BSN protein shake

4:30 1/2lb beef 
1/2lb potato

----------


## human project

4-14-13

12:30 1 monster energy drink

1:00 200mcg ghrp 2
Cardio 2.25 trail "really rough terrain"

2:00 1 cup egg whites 

2:15 30g whey protein isolate
3G glutamine
3G arginine 
25mg d Bol
25mcg t4
1mg arimidex 

2:40 8oz beef
8oz potato

3:40 8oz beef 
2 cups white rice 
1 banana

5:00 5oz hamburger 
6oz chicken breast

6:00 gram cracker and cool whip snack with strawberries

7:30 1 cup egg whites 
1 scoop white flood pre workout 
2g glutamine
2g arginine 
Fenugreek 
Zinc
250mcg hcg 

7:45 60g whey 

10:00 met rx protein bar

10:30 4oz turkey sandwich 1 piece of cheese half table spoon mayo

11:00 4oz turkey sandwich 1 piece of cheese half table spoon mayo

11:30 2 pieces of cookie dough
16oz fat free milk 

11:45 1 cup egg whites

----------


## gearbox

when do you weigh in at or check bf% again?

----------


## human project

> when do you weigh in at or check bf% again?


I dono man.... I've been so busy with the new kid and new job I'm barely getting three solid lifts a week... I'm gonna give the new gh a try so I would like to get a bod pod measurement before I start so hopefully in the next few weeks... I will post all of my results here tho. If I were to guess I would say I'm still well under 10% due to still having faint veins in my stomach and thighs.. My weight is defiantly getting up there tho; I think I'm real close to 250lbs

----------


## gearbox

that's awesome. keep up the balance with life. its tough.

----------


## human project

> that's awesome. keep up the balance with life. its tough.


Ya.... I'm doing my very best to stay on track...
I will be picking out another show here soon..... I'm starting to get my itch back to starve.. As soon as my weight gain cores to a halt I'm back on the diet. Best size gains of my life as of late tho......

----------


## Capebuffalo

Wow. Impressed every time I read your log. Keep on keeping on.

----------


## human project

> Wow. Impressed every time I read your log. Keep on keeping on.


Thanks man.... Keep watching and if u have any recommendations please feel free to critique

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Dude your diet is awesome! I like the random foods that occasionally appear! Sometimes I feel like mine gets a little crazy but there's always method to the madness lol

----------


## Tron3219

> I dono man.... I've been so busy with the new kid and new job I'm barely getting three solid lifts a week... I'm gonna give the new gh a try so I would like to get a bod pod measurement before I start so hopefully in the next few weeks... I will post all of my results here tho. If I were to guess I would say I'm still well under 10% due to still having faint veins in my stomach and thighs.. My weight is defiantly getting up there tho; I think I'm real close to 250lbs


Is the kid the reason for the addition of the monster energy drink? Lol

-Chomp Chomp Chomp-Clink Clink Clink-

----------


## human project

> Is the kid the reason for the addition of the monster energy drink? Lol
> 
> -Chomp Chomp Chomp-Clink Clink Clink-


Lol they do seem to coincide..... It's defiantly not helping....

----------


## Capebuffalo

> Thanks man.... Keep watching and if u have any recommendations please feel free to critique


I was going to ask you the same thing..  :Smilie:

----------


## Tron3219

> Lol they do seem to coincide..... It's defiantly not helping....


Redline is where it's att

-Chomp Chomp Chomp-Clink Clink Clink-

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Redline is where it's att
> 
> -Chomp Chomp Chomp-Clink Clink Clink-


I can't do redline..for some reason it years me up..I like endorush though!

----------


## human project

4-17-13

Ate like a mad man the past few days. Literally impossible to of logged... Today I'm back on point.

1:00am 10oz cooked strip steak 

2:40 1 cup egg whites

3:30 met rx protein bar

7:40 2iu hgh

8:45 8oz tilapia 

10:00 plate of assorted fruit 
8oz coffee

10:15banana 

10:30 plate of fruit 
Danash
8oz coffee

10:45 blender shake

11:45 half an orange

12:30 10oz steak in grit sauce 
Spinach sailed 
Huge piece of chocolate cake "f it I'm doing legs tonight :Wink: "

2:20 assorted cheese and crackers and berries
Nature valley chewy granola bar

6:00 13.3oz beef 
1lb potato
1 monster energy drink
2g arginine
2g glutamine 
Fenugreek 
Zinc
1mg arimidex 

6:40 1 cup egg whites

7:30 3iu insulin 
Creatine shake 1 scoop creatine shake 6g 35g sugar

Workout legs "damn good workout"
45mg halo
1 scoop white flood 
2 scoops purple wrath 
30g whey protein isolate 
2 scoops purple wrath 

Pwo 9:30pm 10iu insulin
2scoops creatine shake 70g sugar

9:45 60g whey protein isolate

10:00 1 cup egg whites

10:10 naked fruit juice blue machine 8oz

10:45 7oz cooked steak 
8oz potato
20oz coke
16oz fat free milk 
Night time vitamins stack

11:00 16oz fat free milk
1 pop tart

----------


## human project

4-19-13

12:00am just finished back and calf workout 

12:10 1 cup egg whites 

12:15 igf 1 88mcg bi lateral calves 

12:30 200mcg ghrp 2

12:45 2 cups strawberrys
Half cup blackberries 
Big piece of angle food cake 
4 cups of milk

1:00am 2 cups white rice
1/2lb tilapia 
2 whole whet bagels 
Table spoon mayo

4:00 1 green apple 
Lots of peanut and almond butter 

6:30 2iu hgh
Monster energy drink
6:45 cardio 2.25miles trail "very hilly rough terrain"

7:45 1 cup egg whites 

8:10 200mcg ghrp 2
100mg test enamthate 
100mg test cyp
50mg mast 
100mg deca 

8:40 1/2lb tilapia 
3 whole eggs 
Monster energy drink 
Morning vitamins stack 

9:00 8oz coffee

10:15 blender shake

11:40 2 cups white rice
1/2 lb ground beef

1:15 3iu insulin 
Creatine shake 35g sugar 6g creatine
60g whey

1:40 2 scoops white flood 
1mg arimidex 
250mcg hcg 

2:00 workout biceps

3:00 88mcg igf 1

3:20 10iu insulin
2 pop tarts 
Fruit snacks 
Rice crispy treat 

4:00 bagel 

4:30
1 scoop true mass
1 scoop creatine drink 35g sugar 

5:00 1/2lb ground beef
2 cups of rice

Found out some upsetting news so left work early ate a couple zanny bars and gonna eat whatever I want 

7:45 2 cups skim milk 
1 quart ice cream
1 bagel with cream cheese 
1 entire desert tray of angle food cake 
1 cup strawberries 
1 apple 
Lots of peanut and almond butter

Amazing sleep last night

----------


## gearbox

No clue how you stay so lean with milk and apples etc..

----------


## human project

4-20-13

6:30 2iu hgh 
Monster energy drink

7:00 morning trail "had to park kinda far away total walk around 2.5miles

8:30 1 cup egg whites 
10iu insulin 
2 scoops creatine shake 70g sugar 

8:45 3 whole eggs 
1/2 lb tilapia

9:30 1 cup Cheerios

10:00 blender shake

10:05 apple

Sorry can't log anymore on this day..... Closed two sales and am workin a charity event tonight... I'm gonna bring 2lbs of fish 4 cups rice. 1/2lb potato

----------


## human project

8-21-13

12:00 2iu hgh
1mg arimidex 
Cardio "walked a sub I use to live at as a child"

12:45 1 cup egg whites 

1:00 1/4lb potato 
3 cups white rice 
6oz tilapia

1:50 1 cup normal blender shake
100mg test cyp
100mg test enamthate 
50mg deca 
50mg mast

2:10 1 cub normal blender shake

2:30 16oz skim milk
1tbs honey 
2 pieces of Ezekiel bread 
3 brown free range eggs 
1/4 cup mixed steamed vegetables 
16oz chocolate almond milk 
2tbs olive oil 
1 piece of cheddar cheese

3:00 b complex 
Zinc
2g arginine
E
D3
Multi cut
Clucosamine
Energy stress tab
Ocuvite

3:10 banana

3:50 1 red bull
Cardio walking 4.5 miles

6:00 3 buffalo chicken strips 
Tea unsweetened

6:30 Greek frozen youguart

6:50 2 mozzarella sticks

7:00 7oz cooked chicken breast 

7:15 2 Tbl spoons peanut butter 
16oz 1% milk

7:40 4.5oz cooked turkey

8:15 16oz 1% milk
4 chocolate chip Dunkers from trader joes

8:45 EAS recovery protein

9:00 1 cup egg whites

11:20 2 Dunkers chocolate chip
16oz 1% milk 

12:35 5 oz cooked chicken

----------


## human project

4-22-13

6:30 2iu hgh
Zero carb monster energy drink

6:40 cardio walk 2.5miles very rough terrain 

7:00 1 cup egg whites 
1mg arimidex 
30mg Vivian 

8:30-11:30 6oz chicken breast 
3 whole eggs 
Met rx protein bar

12:00 8oz ground beef 
2 cups white rice 
Green pepper 
12oz sugar free red bull
30mg Vivian

1:00 workout chest 
Pwo max recovery shake 

3:30 2 cups of rice 
1/2lb ground beef

6:00 banana 

7:45 1/2lb potato
8oz ground beef

11:30 1 red and 1 green apple
Lots of peanut butter 
24oz fat free milk

----------


## OnTheSauce

Let's see some progress pics! Should be looking Insane

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> let's see some progress pics! Should be looking insane


x2!!

----------


## human project

4-23-13

6:30 2iu hgh
Cardio 2.5 mile trail

8:00 1 cup egg whites 

9:00 8oz tilipia 
3 whole eggs 

10:00-2:00 1lb ground beef
2 cups rice

4:00 took a couple bites of a meal and I'm so stressed and pissed I could give a shit less then to eat a lb of chicken and two cups of rice.....

5:10 decided to eat "actually really hungry now that I calmed down lol
1lb chicken 
2 cups white rice

8:00 1 cup egg whites

9:00 just finished making 1lb of potatoes and 1lb tilapia... Not extremely hungry but have to make up for a busy day...... Plan to eat over the next 2 hours i plan a 15-20min break at some point so I don't get too bloated.... "Just to think that all my meals were this size at one time", "and will be again soon"

9:45 I still have about 1/4 my food left..., Ill finish later I want a protein shake for some reason so.... Imma go with it "probably bc I've had milk a couple times the past week.... Man I forgot how much I missed milk
EAS recovery protein shake 
20oz fat free milk

10:45 red apple 
Peanut butter 
16oz milk

----------


## human project

> x2!!


I will... Honestly I hate taking pics when I'm over 6-7%.... As soon as i hit 12% ill take a pic..... Hopefully I'm 275

----------


## Capebuffalo

Have you dropped the slin ?

----------


## human project

> Have you dropped the slin ?


No I have pics for work sometime this week lol.... Trying to lean up the face

----------


## Capebuffalo

> No I have pics for work sometime this week lol.... Trying to lean up the face


Got ya. Haven't seen you list it in your post.

----------


## human project

> Got ya. Haven't seen you list it in your post.


Now that you had said something and since I actually killed a leg day for the first time since about four weeks out from my last comp I went ahead and jacked 10ius pwo

----------


## human project

4-24-13 1:45 green apple
Peanut butter 

7:30 white flood 
BMR commander 
Cardio morning cardio "started late so actually got to park close to the trail 2.25mile trail 

9:00 1 cup egg whites 
2 scoops white flood 
Lifted legs "killed it" quick and crazy heavy "gettin my strength back baby!!!!"
Pwo morning blender shake 

10:30 10iu insulin 
Creatine shake 2 scoops 70g sugar 

10:45 1 cup Cheerios 

11:30 8oz tilapia 
3 whole eggs 
1 cup oatmeal 
1 20oz coke 

12:30 2 scoops purple wrath
1 scoop creatine shake 35g sugar

2:15 2 cups white rice 
8oz potato 
1/2lb beef
1 20oz coke "I feel weird..... Don't want my sugar to go low".....

4:15 sugar went low..... Really low.... Soaked through a shirt had to leave work
2 pop tarts 
1 20oz Mountain Dew 
8oz chicken 
2 cup rice 

6:00 1 cup egg whites 

6:15 three handfuls of Swedish fish " feelin a little warm.... will not let my sugar go low again"

6:45 8oz chicken 
2 cups of rice

9:30 sugar went low 1 fiber one bar
Two handfuls Swedish fish
16oz milk

10:30 peanut butter 
1 cup egg whites 

11:45 1 apple 
Peanut butter 
20oz milk

----------


## human project

4-25-13. 

7:30 2 iu hgh

8:30 cardio trail 2.5miles
White flood
Monster 

10:30 10oz tilipia

12:00 8oz ground beef 
8oz potato

2:15 8oz chicken 
2 cups rice

5:30 met rx protein bar 

6:00 1lb Tao chicken

6:45 1 cup egg whites
1 met rx protein bar
16oz fat free milk

7:15 pop cycle 
1 prenatal vitamin

8:00 2 bagels

8:10 muscle milk

8:30 half rack of ribs

8:50 1 red apple
1 green apple

9-3am the next day..... I keep waking up eating shit loads of random shit.... I honestly can't stop myself

----------


## human project

4-26-13

8:00 monster energy drink 
3 xphedrime pills 
Cardio walk trail 2.25 miles 

9:30 1 cup egg whites 

10:30 workout "fast pace circuit type workout, just to get a good pump" sore from the week..... 
Intra-workout white flood 
30g whey 
1 scoop Green machine 

11:30 blender shake 

12:10 1lb tilapia

3:00 8oz ground beef
8oz potato

----------


## human project

4-27-13 

6:30 xfedrine
Monster 

7:00 2.5 mile trail 

8:00 1 cup egg whites 

8:30 vegetable shake 

9:10 1lb tilipia 

10:10 1 cup oats 

12:30 4oz beef 

1:15 8oz beef 
8oz potatoes 

2:30 8oz beef 
8oz potatoes 

4:45 1lb chicken 
1 cup rice 

7:00 1 cup egg whites

8-12pm went out for the first time since New Years..... Had a lot of fun with my gal and slipped up and drank a little.... Well maybe a lot... 

Sunday turned into my first all out cheat day since my show....

----------


## human project

4-29-13

6:30 monster 
Xfederine

7:00 cardio 2.5 mile trail 

8:15 1 cup egg whites 

8:30 12oz blender vegetable shake 

9:00 1lb tilapia 

12:15 1lb ground beef 
2 cups rice

1:00 2iu hgh
1:30 back, biceps, triceps 

3:30 max recovery pwo shake

4:30 1lb chicken 
2 cups brown rice

8:00 8oz beef brisket

10:00 2iu hgh 
10:30 1 green apple 
Peanut butter
32oz skim milk 
1 scoop EAS recovery
1 scoop whey

----------


## Capebuffalo

What is the weight today?

----------


## human project

> What is the weight today?


Not sure exactly.... I'm sure right around 250lbs

----------


## human project

4-30-13

6:00 2 iu hgh
Monster 
Xphedrine
7:00 2.5 mile trail 

8:00 1 cup egg whites 
Gator aid 
1 mg arimidex 
60mcg t3
Aspirin 

8:30 2iu hgh 

9:00 mixed 5 scoops of purple 
9:50 1lb tilapia 

10:15 1 cup oat meal

10:45 8oz chicken 
1 cup brown rice

11:00 vegetable fruit blender shake

12:30 8oz ground beef 
2 cups brown rice

3:45 8oz chicken
2 cups brown rice

6:45 4pz beef brisket

7:20 1 packet of tuna

8:15 3iu hgh

9:15 1 green apple 
Peanut butter 
3/4 cup egg whites

10:00 met rx protein brownie 
1 banana

10:15 met rx protein bar 
3 rice cakes

----------


## human project

5-1-13

7:00 xphedrine 
Monster 

7:30 2.5 mile trail 

8:30 1 cup egg whites 

9:30 8oz tilapia 

10:30 8oz tilapia 
1 cup oats 

12:00 2 iu hgh 

12:30 1 met rx protein bar 

1:15 2iu hgh 

1:30 1 scoop white flood

3:30 10oz cooked ham 

5:00 2iu hgh 

6:30 6oz cooked ham

7:30 10oz beef 
6 oz potato
1.5 cups brown rice

8:45 1 met rx bar 
2 cups skim milk
1 green apple peanut butter

9:15 2iu hgh

11:00 met rx bar 
12 oz milk
Angle food cake

----------


## human project

5-2-13

3:30 2iu hgh

4:45 1 scoop EAS recovery 
2 cups skim milk 

8:30 2iu hgh

10:45 2iu hgh
Monster 
X phedrone

11:30 5 mile trail 

12:00 blender shake 

12:30 1 cup egg whites 

1:30 2 cups milk 
EAS recovery

2:40 2 iu hgh

I'm taking of work and everything the rest of the day. Going to drop the baby off and take the mama to a few beer gardens and show her a good time that she deserves so much..... Maybe eat and drink a little too  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## human project

5-3-13

8:30 2iu hgh

9:00
Monster
Xphedrine
9:30 2.25mile trail 

10:30 1 cup egg whites 

11:00 5ii insulin 
Creatine shake 35g sugar 

11:15 EAS recovery shake 

11:30 vegetable blender shake 

12:00-3:00

60 g whey 
Angle food cake 
Cup blueberries black berries 
1 cup milk 
1 lb fish 
20oz coke 
1 creatine shake 
1 cup oats
Rice crispy sheet 
2 pop tarts

5:15 8oz salmon 
Broccoli

----------


## Capebuffalo

How about a pic so I can know how bad my ass is going to get beat. I may still have time to drop out if you are looking insane.  :Smilie:

----------


## human project

> How about a pic so I can know how bad my ass is going to get beat. I may still have time to drop out if you are looking insane.


I don't think I made the comp.... As far as I know I was disqualified bc I wasn't posting pics bc I wasn't really on the forum during my last contest prep.... Ill post pics when I get back in town mon

----------


## Capebuffalo

> I don't think I made the comp.... As far as I know I was disqualified bc I wasn't posting pics bc I wasn't really on the forum during my last contest prep.... Ill post pics when I get back in town mon


"

What. I didn't know that. Really. I must appeal. Serious?

----------


## Capebuffalo

Dude your pics are posted in the right place you're still in this thing.

----------


## human project

> Dude your pics are posted in the right place you're still in this thing.


Really....: are you sure?? I was so busy and brain dead from literally getting too lean that I kinda forgot about it and after remembering I figured I was disqualified bc I hadn't posted or even looked at the comp..... I have wayyyy more muscle tho bc I burned so much getting as lean as I did but I don't think ppl will be able to tell the amount of mass I've put on in pictures bc I'm over double the bf % but also over 30lb heavier.... Honestly in a picture contes its going to be the person who got leaner without loosing much muscle who will probably win anyway

----------


## Capebuffalo

> Really....: are you sure?? I was so busy and brain dead from literally getting too lean that I kinda forgot about it and after remembering I figured I was disqualified bc I hadn't posted or even looked at the comp..... I have wayyyy more muscle tho bc I burned so much getting as lean as I did but I don't think ppl will be able to tell the amount of mass I've put on in pictures bc I'm over double the bf % but also over 30lb heavier.... Honestly in a picture contes its going to be the person who got leaner without loosing much muscle who will probably win anyway


Your pics are withe everybody else's. I'm sure you're still in it. Damn should have kept my mouth shut. No I don't stand a chance. Shit. 
 :Wink:

----------


## human project

> Your pics are withe everybody else's. I'm sure you're still in it. Damn should have kept my mouth shut. No I don't stand a chance. Shit.


Ya right man.... Most people can't tell 20lbs muscle gain when there's a 4% increase in bf and 10 extra lbs of water and fat..

----------


## human project

5-8-13 

7:00
2ius hgh 
150mg enamthate 
150mg cyp

7:30 2.5 mile trail cardio 

8:30 1 cup egg whites 

9:30 1 cup oats 
2 cups rice 
1/2lb chicken

11:30 8oz beef 
2 cups white rice 
1/2lb potato

2:00 8oz beef 
8oz potato
2 cups white rice

3:15 2iu hgh

4:00 2iu hgh

6:30 8oz beef 
4 cups white rice

8:00 2iu hgh

9:30 apple 
Peanut butter
32oz skim milk

----------


## human project

5-9-13

6:45 2iu hgh

7-11 nap

11:15 2iu hgh

Didn't post yesterday..... Pretty much a cheat day.... Took slin and a bunch of gh....

----------


## human project

5-10-13


7:30 2.5iu hgh
7g bcaa
Vita pack 

7:45 cardio walking 1hr

9:00 2iu hgh
9:15 7g bcaa
10g glutamine
Lucine 

9:49 2iu hgh 
cardio walking

----------


## human project

5-16-13

I haven't been posting and truthfully have not had one good workout....... I don't know exactly what my issue has been but I've been feeling terrible lately.... No energy... Can't even get out of bed and taking multiple naps throught the day and still never rested.... The day before yesterday I finally got enough energy to get labs "literally couldn't get my self to work or gym let alone anything else.... Will post labs " they didn't seem to bad" went and gave blood bc Marcus mentioned my RBC which did seem high but not out of range..... I did however start to feel better within hours and actually jog walked my trail once yesterday morning and i did the trail two times today.... Literally night and day difference.... Still no desire to hit the gym quite yet.... I honestly know my joints and tendons need a few weeks off. The aches that are in my joints from just being rested tells me there in dire need of repair.... Im going to bump my hgh up to 7ius a day 6 on 1 off. 3iu upon waking or taken when i wake up to pee in the night. 2iu pre fasted cardio and another 2iu at night an hr before my pre bedtime snack :Wink:  peanut butter and apples!!!! Favorite part of my day 

I am basically coming off all steroids and over then next couple months i plan to completely detox.... I would like to take some time off from literally anything that is not natural foods and drinks..... This is also something I need bad.... This being said i also plan to continue taking hgh at increasing dosages.... I feel this could only help my recovery and I need to be taking something to help keep as much precious muscle ass possible. .. 

8:15 3iu hgh


9:00 2iu hgh
21g bcaa 
Cardio 4.5miles through rough terrain very hilly (jog walk pace)

10:15 40g iso pure protein drink

11:00 cyto gainer 

11:30 half cup of mixed fruit

1:30 8oz chicken 
1 cup white rice 
2 pieces of white cheese

1:40 met rx colossal protein bar

2:00-3:30 nap

5:30 8oz chicken
1 cup white rice
2 pieces of pepper jack cheese

8:30 Chinese food crab Rangoon 

11:30 rally's "or checkers"
Dbl cheese burger 
Large chicken sandwich
Large strawberry shake 
Large fry

----------


## Capebuffalo

> 5-16-13
> 
> I haven't been posting and truthfully have not had one good workout....... I don't know exactly what my issue has been but I've been feeling terrible lately.... No energy... Can't even get out of bed and taking multiple naps throught the day and still never rested.... The day before yesterday I finally got enough energy to get labs "literally couldn't get my self to work or gym let alone anything else.... Will post labs " they didn't seem to bad" went and gave blood bc Marcus mentioned my RBC which did seem high but not out of range..... I did however start to feel better within hours and actually jog walked my trail once yesterday morning and i did the trail two times today.... Literally night and day difference.... Still no desire to hit the gym quite yet.... I honestly know my joints and tendons need a few weeks off. The aches that are in my joints from just being rested tells me there in dire need of repair.... Im going to bump my hgh up to 7ius a day 6 on 1 off. 3iu upon waking or taken when i wake up to pee in the night. 2iu pre fasted cardio and another 2iu at night an hr before my pre bedtime snack peanut butter and apples!!!! Favorite part of my day 
> 
> I am basically coming off all steroids and over then next couple months i plan to completely detox.... I would like to take some time off from literally anything that is not natural foods and drinks..... This is also something I need bad.... This being said i also plan to continue taking hgh at increasing dosages.... I feel this could only help my recovery and I need to be taking something to help keep as much precious muscle ass possible. .. 
> 
> 8:15 3iu hgh
> 
> 
> ...



Damn son. I know I know. Hopefully you will be my inspiration. 
Are you going to pct or run low dose of test through?

----------


## human project

> Damn son. I know I know. Hopefully you will be my inspiration.
> Are you going to pct or run low dose of test through?


Haven't decided yet.... Last time I did my natural test took for ever too come back... It finally did but the time it took pulled 30lbs off of me.... I've only been doin low dose test lately.... I've been slowly dropomg compounds since my show.... I want to compete soon but I may have to take a year off to clean up and get my mass back.... I'm not looking forward to the next few months

----------


## human project



----------


## Capebuffalo

> Haven't decided yet.... Last time I did my natural test took for ever too come back... It finally did but the time it took pulled 30lbs off of me.... I've only been doin low dose test lately.... I've been slowly dropomg compounds since my show.... I want to compete soon but I may have to take a year off to clean up and get my mass back.... I'm not looking forward to the next few months


I'm only running about 250 mg pw of test for a while now. But other compounds as well.

----------


## human project

> I'm only running about 250 mg pw of test for a while now. But other compounds as well.


Ya I've learned there's really no point to raise my test higher then 200-300mg a week.... If I want to get more out of a cycle I use different compounds...

----------


## human project

5-17-13

Feel better then usual again today.... Still no where near great..... Taking off work today... Slept in a half hr and getting a slow start to the trail... 

I may go to the gym tonight and sit in the steam room and sauna.... I need these body aches to go away..... I don't know why I'm in so much pain; I really hope I don't get back into pain pills but my body just feels like its been hit by a truck and then the ambulance that came to pick me up.... Not to mention the lethargy I've been feeling or just basic hate life feeling that won't go away. I can't wait till we figure out a supplement/ steroid /anti depression drug for off cycle... This is literally terrible ....

7:15 2iu hgh

8:20 2iu hgh

9:00 2iu hgh

9:30 2iu of hgh "maybe if I drowned in hgh ill feel better"

11:15 redline 
21g bcaa

11:30 cardio

----------


## Capebuffalo

> 5-17-13
> 
> Feel better then usual again today.... Still no where near great..... Taking off work today... Slept in a half hr and getting a slow start to the trail... 
> 
> I may go to the gym tonight and sit in the steam room and sauna.... I need these body aches to go away..... I don't know why I'm in so much pain; I really hope I don't get back into pain pills but my body just feels like its been hit by a truck and then the ambulance that came to pick me up.... Not to mention the lethargy I've been feeling or just basic hate life feeling that won't go away. I can't wait till we figure out a supplement/ steroid /anti depression drug for off cycle... This is literally terrible ....
> 
> 7:15 2iu hgh
> 
> 8:20 2iu hgh
> ...


How is your thyroid function. And it may sound crazy but look into the gall bladder.

----------


## human project

> How is your thyroid function. And it may sound crazy but look into the gall bladder.


I posted my blood work... My thyroid function was in range... Why does it seem too low??

----------


## Capebuffalo

> I posted my blood work... My thyroid function was in range... Why does it seem too low??


I man I don't know the numbers. I was just going by the symptoms. Trying to figure out what the problem is other than aas. Because if you come off you're going to force me to do the same. So I'm grabbing at straws. Lol

----------


## human project

> I man I don't know the numbers. I was just going by the symptoms. Trying to figure out what the problem is other than aas. Because if you come off you're going to force me to do the same. So I'm grabbing at straws. Lol


I'm hoping gh is the answer bud.... I know its probably not but its my only healthy hope

----------


## Capebuffalo

> I'm hoping gh is the answer bud.... I know its probably not but its my only healthy hope


Self employed wife kid house car. Gh is out of my reach. 
16 months I ran it alone was awesome. Everything went back to normal. Bp cholesterol. It was sweet.

----------


## human project

5-18-13

7:00 2iu hgh

7:30 2iu hgh
Cardio 1hr

8:30 14g bcaa

8:45 2iu hgh

9:00 cyto gainer 
10g glutamine 
Leucine 

10:30 1 cup white rice 
8oz strip steak 
5oz potato

11:15 2 hot dogs

11:40 birthday food!!!!
Two huge pieces of meatloaf 
A cup of Macaroni
1 cup of corn 
1 small piece if chocolate birthday cake

12:30 hot dog

----------


## human project

5-20-13 

6:30 3 mile trail 

8:15 5iu hgh 

"Ya I've been doing a shitty job with my log" this goes to show how out of it I've been.... I did have a killer leg workout yesterday and actually jogged most of my cardio yesterday but I've been loosing my drive and focus..... I don't know why...
I've been on perfect point for so long.... Literally been dieting for over a year without more then a couple days of cheating and lately I'm having cheat meals every day.... Earlier in the week I spent the entire day sleeping, fast food, and even ordered in twice..... I don't have any idea of exact numbers but I can about guarantee that I was close to 10k.... I'm talking a whole buffalo chicken pizza half a meat lovers, three burgers at rally's with a shake and fries, mc Donald's three sandwiches a meal few apple pies and ice crem, and I had Chinese food,,,, and non of this counted the basic food I eat every day..... I don't know where my appetite has been.... Still haven't taken any aas for almost two weeks I think ill take 150-175mg of test at some point this week.... I'm also thinking about proviron

----------


## human project

5-21-13

6:30 2iu hgh 

7:00-8:00 1hr cardio 

8:30 2iu hgh 

9:00 cyto gainer

10:00 3/4 cup grits 

10:30 2 scopes purple wrath
1 scoop Walmart creatin

Got fired today so I don't feel like posting..... I think ill eat a few burgers, pizzas, and pints of ice cream...... I'm serious when I say sssssss's

----------


## human project

5-22-13 I better post hella today bc i don't have shit else to do...... Wow lost another job due to my obsession with bodybuilding..... I seriously can't keep a job bc I'm an addict of diet and training.... Literally...


9:15 2iu hgh 

10:00 2iu hgh

10:30-11-45 cardio

11:50 5g lucine 
Vitamin pack

12:00 10g glutamine 
2 scoops peanut butter

12:45 3 cups rice 
7oz chicken

1:50 cyto gainer 
5g lucine 
10g glutamine

2:45 2 packets of tuna (split this meal into two servings)
4 cups of white rice

3:00 took gallon of water added
14g bcaa
5g lucine "by its self of coarse additional to the previous bcaa mix"
10g glutamine 
Cyto gainer 
"Plan to hit the gym after I finish my precious meal and this gallon"

4:00 finished the rest of last meal 
"Finishing gallon of mixed concoction and headed to kill my chest"
Found an energy pill
Prenatal vitamin 

4:15 3iu insulin 
1 scoop green magnitude 
1 scoop Walmart creatine 
12oz water
1 aspirin 
60mcg t3

4:30 60g whey protein isolate

5:15 14g bcaa
1 scoop green magnitude 

5:30 XL coffee 
15 packets of sugar
1 lady taffy 
2 air heads 

6/00 6oz cooked chicken breast 
2 cups white rice 
Finish coffee
"Having trouble finishing meal" will come back to food in 15min

7:00 tricep workout 

8:00 met r protein bar 

11:00 30g whey
10g glutamine 
5g lucine

----------


## human project

5-23-13

2:30am 1 scoop of cyto gainer 
8oz skim milk 

9:00 wake up coffee
2iu hgh

10:00 2.5 mile trail

11:30 cyto gainer shake 
16oz skim milk
10g glutamine
5g lucine

1:45 6oz cooked chicken 
2 cups cooked rice

4:00 sub way 
1 foot long chicken breast all veggies, oil and vinager
6 inch turkey all vegetables

8:00 workout "best one in a while" chest triceps shoulders 
Intra workout cyto gainer 

10:00 3iu hgh

11:00 5g leucine

11:15: 14g bcaa

11:30 cyto gainer

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Dude sorry to hear about the job. Hope everything else is going good.

----------


## Java Man

> 5-22-13 I better post hella today bc i don't have shit else to do...... Wow lost another job due to my obsession with bodybuilding..... I seriously can't keep a job bc I'm an addict of diet and training...


That sucks. If youre going to be addicted to anything though there are worse things to have a 'problem' with  :Wink:

----------


## human project

1-24-13

2:00am 1hr eleptical 

4:00 cyto gainer shake

----------


## human project

5-30-13 

I have been taking a half a shot of test 400 every 8 days for the past month or so. My supplier says the test 400 is actually only 350mg. With how I have been feeling I really don't trust the legitimacy of the test I have. I know it would probably be best to stick with one long ester since with my "off cycle" my levels will be all over the place anyway but I found some pharmacy brand sust 250 amps and have decided to take one amp every 8 days for the next 48 days before I go back on a blast cycle. I hope I start to feel better at some point

----------


## human project

6-17-13

Wake up 10:00

3iu hgh 

10:30 no explode 
Inject b vit 
6g bcaa 
No explode 

11:00 2.25mile trail 

12:10 26g whey 

12:30 1 cup egg whites 
3/4 cup grits 
Chromium picolinate
Cycle assist 
.25 arimidex 
60mcg t3 
Half ml prami

----------


## human project

Going back on a diet program..... Haven't fully decided on goals.... Either a all out bulk or maybe a clean bulk but in the beginning my fats will probably be pretty high.... I love cheese!!!! It might be a little off point here in the beginning but hopefully within a week ill have a set diet and make small changes on a two week basis... Hopefully this time I can keep on point with eating my meals on time..... Here we go

----------


## human project

8-26-13

12:00am 
6 whole eggs 
3/4 cup grits
2 cups skim milk
3 pieces of American cheese 
Beverage not measured but will drink entire gallon of Gatorade starting now and will finish by end of last workout...

First 
8:45am

60 whey protein
2 cups skim milk

9:15 8oz watermelon juice 

11:15 1/3 cup cream of wheat 
2 cups skim milk

12:00-2:00 nap

2:30 60g whey
2 cups skim milk

4:15 1 Big Mac meal 
Fries 
"Ordered diet coke but think I got a dr pepper, guess it was ment to be" 
1 mc double
Plain chicken sandwich 

5:20 6 whole eggs
3 pieces of American cheese 

6:00-7:50 nap

8:00 met rx protein bar
16oz skim milk

10:15 10oz cooked chicken breast
Olive oil 
1lb sweet potato

----------


## human project

Bump for ideas for meals or any thoughts or opinions......

----------


## Capebuffalo

Where the hell have you been. ?? 
All well ?

----------


## Capebuffalo

> Bump for ideas for meals or any thoughts or opinions......


Have you thought about incorporating chicken breast into your diet?
Lol

----------


## human project

> Have you thought about incorporating chicken breast into your diet?
> Lol


Lol I've actually been eating a lot of chicken lately...... With loosing my job I'm too broke for 3-4lbs of beef a day hahahahah.... How you been buddy??? I got my gynecomastia surgery and haven't been on a program as of late but I'm almost healed and thinkn about setting my sights on another competition here in the near future..... With all the antibiotics I have no appetite so hopefully I can get on a set diet within the next couple weeks...

----------


## Capebuffalo

I had no idea. Glad you're recovering well. You will bounce back to bigger than before. You're probably still bigger than me. Lol

Glad you're back.

----------


## human project

Ok so was just told by my surgeon that one of my nipples will never look exactly the same after the surgery he performed to make it look perfect..... I'm going to eat everything in sight until I feel better

----------


## human project

First day of program and I didn't even wake up to drink my shake..... "Of coarse tho I did talk shit yesterday about how I always wake up to eat or drink a shake" why wouldn't I forget the first night of my diet lol..... Like I said earlier its going to be a little shaky for the first week or so as usual until I get back on point and a set program....

Well made 6 whole eggs with three pieces of cheese but left for a dr app and completely forgot it so hopefully it's still good when I get home....

----------


## human project

8-27-13

12:30
60g whey 
16oz skim milk
Bed time

6:30am wake up 
Times are off today bc it's impossible for me to log when I take insulin and have two intense workouts.... 
10iu humalog 
18g creatine shake 
Max recovery shake ABB
2 60g whey isolate shakes each with 2 cups skim
1 coke 
2 32oz gator aids 
1 fountain power aid 42oz 
1/3 cup cream of wheat 2 cups skim milk 

1:00-2:00pm "it's been 5hrs and I'm cleared to eat some fat" no way possible to log all the food.... Easily 1,500 prob closer to 2k on cals
I'm at my grandmas house. Solid hr of eating and then passed out or a three hr nap....

4:45 wake up from nap and ate 
4pz chicken
2oz fish 
7 prunes

7:00 10iu slin "again times are impossible to log 
6g creatine shake with 35g sugar 
42oz
Fountain powers aid
2 pop tarts 
8oz cooked meat "chicken :Frown: " 
1lb sweet potato

8:45 4oz cooked chicken breast 
6 eggs 
3 pieces of American cheese 
Strawberries until sugar went back to normal
Green magnatude creatine shake

----------


## human project

Hope I do much better today with my diet..... I'm so crushed about the surgeon appointment today...... I don't know what to do.... I know it's only a nipple but I'm seriously so distraught about it...

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Hope I do much better today with my diet..... I'm so crushed about the surgeon appointment today...... I don't know what to do.... I know it's only a nipple but I'm seriously so distraught about it...


Update plz!!!!!

----------


## human project

> Update plz!!!!!


I posted a big long reply but it didn't post for whatever reason..... Prob for the best... Basically since I fell into this depression from what this surgeon has done to me I haven't been coming out of my room let alone worked out.... I've went days without eating at all let alone been on a diet and I haven't take one vitamin, mineral, supplement, steroid , peptide, gh........ Nothing...... I can't look in the mirror without going into a rage or deeper depression.. It really hurts to know you can never get on stage again when it's been all you've thought about for years.,,

----------


## human project

Tuesday oct 15th 12:00 am I will attempt to pick myslelf up and get back on track.... No promises will do my best.....


Ps for the past several hours I've been eating outrageously amounts of terrible food..... Three min gonna smash some ice cream and then it's on point..... Well ill try and keep up with the posts. ... Hahahahaha

----------


## human project

10-15-13

12:00am
1 cup frozen strawberries 
6oz yogurt lowfat
4oz skim milk 
26g whey protein

1:45am-6:15am sleep

6:15 200mg pharm grade test cypionate "if this doesn't bring me back I don't know what will :Wink: "

7:00 1scopp no explode

8:00 xtend bcaa 1 scoop 

8:15-9:20 leg workout 

9:35 purple wrath

10:50 7 whole eggs 
3 pieces of cheese 
1/3 cup cream of wheat 

12:50 60g whey protein 
16oz skim milk

5:00 x tend bcaa's 1 scoop

5:30 60g whey

6:15 1 foot long subway sandwich chicken breast 
1 6inch sandwich turkey and ham
Toppings: all vegetables, oil, vinegar

7:15 strawberry yogurt

8:00 32oz skim milk and 5 cookies "it's my first day back I get a break"

----------


## Java Man

Have you had anyone else look at your surgery results at this early stage? Might not be as bad as you think.?

----------


## human project

> Have you had anyone else look at your surgery results at this early stage? Might not be as bad as you think.?


What do you mean anyone else??? My girlfriend, my mother, my personal dr and actual surgeon; are the only people I've let see me with my shirt off.... I need a second opinion but don't have money "ie new kid another on the way".... And truthfully I don't really trust any surgeon at this point"

----------


## human project

10-16-13 

At some point in the night I woke up and ate what I think was only a huge bowl of cereal and skim milk...... Barely remember it but when I stepped outta bed I knocked it over lol

5:58am wake up

6:10 xtend bcaa

7:45 7 whole eggs 
3 pieces of whole wheat multi grain bread "covered in coconut oil"
3 pieces of cheese 

9:3060g whey protein 
8oz skim milk

10:00 xtend bcaa 

11:15 2 cups milk 
1/3 cup cream of wheat 

12:00 alarm pre workout 
Cardio: walked for a total of two hours during the session there were basic out door equipment that I did pull ups, leg raises, crunches, step ups, dips and dip style walk. Ect.... 

3:15 xtend bcaa 

3:30 10oz chicken "cooked weight"

4:15 3oz chicken breast "cooked weigh"

5:00 60g whey protein

6:15 xtend bcaa

6:30 8oz chicken breast breaded 

7:15 iso pure shake 40g protein 
Hot tub 
Sauna 
Steam room 
Half hr

8:15 2 cups skim milk 
2 cups cereal

9:15 xtend bcaa

10:20 60g whey 46oz milk 
Cereal

Ate cereal in the night again lol "I basically ate a box of cereal from about 8pm-3am"...... At least my appetite is coming back

----------


## human project

10-17-13

7:45 xtend bcaa's

8:45 9oz breaded chicken breast 

9:00 2 pieces Ezekiel bread 
2tbs coconut butter

10:00 6oz uncooked weight beef 
4 whole eggs 
2 cups skim milk 
1/3 cup cream wheat 

10:30-3:30 sleep

4;00 xtend bcaa

4:30 workout chest and back 

5:30 pwo shake ISO pure protein 

6:00 2 cups crave cereal 
2 cups almond milk

7:00 10oz ribeye steak uncooked weight

8:00 xtend bcaa

9:00 10oz ground beef 
1 cup rice 
2 green bell peppers 

11:15 9oz cooked chicken breast 
Half stuffed bell pepper ground beef and rice 
2 pieces whole wheat multi grain bread 

11:45 2 cups cereal 
2 cups milk 
60g protein whey

----------


## human project

Workouts m

Incline bench db
Superset w/
Lat shrug 

Set 1. 30reps 50/60lbs

Set 2. 20reps 65/70lbs

Set 3. 10reps 80/90 lbs

Set 4. 5 reps 90/100lbs

Set 5 5 reps 105/110 lbs

Flat db bench 
Superset w/
Lat pull

Set 
5 reps attempted 3 reps done
115lbs failed on rep 3
Lat pull 110 5 reps 

Set 6. 5 reps attempted 105lbs 4 reps completed 
5 reps lat pull 

Set 7. Attempted 10 reps w/ 110lbs 5 reps completed 

Set 8. Attempt 20 reps 90lb fail on rep 6 Same weight w lat pull 20 reps attempted but only 9reps completer 

Set 9. Attempt 30 reps 
45lbs with both db press and lat pull completed set

----------


## human project

10-18-13

3:00am slim fast shake 
Xtend bcaa

10:00 60g whey

11:15 Gatorade and xtend bcaa 

11:40 6 whole eggs 
3 pieces of cheese 
6 pieces of whole wheat flatbread 

1:30 1/3 cup grits 
9oz ham

----------


## human project

12:00am 7.5oz of cooked chicken breast...
7.5oz of cooked white rice

12:45 BSN True mass "3 scoops"

1:30am 8.5oz cooked chicken breast 
5oz cooked white rice 

11:30am BSN True mass shake 3scoops
16oz skim milk 

12:00pm 11iu slin

12:15 1/3 cup cream of wheat 
4whole eggs 

For the next three meals I'm spreading out 1.5cups of cooked rice that i am spreading out between the three meals 

12:45 7.5oz cooked chicken breast

----------


## Back In Black

Blimey. He's back :Smilie: 

Competing again buddy? How's the post surgery recovery been, everything resolved?

----------


## human project

Hopping to get this back going again folks... Won't be as much going as hard in the pant as I use to but I want my old self back so here will be where I lay my frame work... I'll post stats later when I can bring myself to get a bf test but just to put in perspective I'm a shell of the man I once was....

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Yo HP! What's up man? Glad to see you back. Ill be looking forward to following along brother!

----------


## human project

Thanks big; I've just been getting back at it so haven't been posting a whole lot... Today I did some free weight bar squat, leg press, and hack squat along with 4 sets of presses and did some super light rehab work for my right arm... Trying to figure out what exactly is wrong with it... But my arm was fully paralyzed and now it's hard to curl 10lb db bells... So focusing hard on that and of coarse working legs as much as possible.... Hopefully I can get a chest tattoo that will cover most of my upper body and hide the messed up nipple and hopefully I can get back into competitions.... Have you done any shows as of late??

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Dude sounds like it's been a crazy go for you. I bet once you get that groove going again you'll be back in no time. Man I haven't had a chance to do any shows. I started a new job last March and have been crazy busy. Things are slowing down now so hopefully I can pull a late summer show!

----------


## human project

> Dude sounds like it's been a crazy go for you. I bet once you get that groove going again you'll be back in no time. Man I haven't had a chance to do any shows. I started a new job last March and have been crazy busy. Things are slowing down now so hopefully I can pull a late summer show!


I think I'm going to get most of my upper body tattooed to hide my gyno surgery scaring... I wonder how being covered in tattoos will be judged in shows... Have you ever seen anyone win a show that was completely covered in tattoos??? From what I hear it's been more and more accepted as time goes on... Id like to find an artist that works with contouring the body so maybe it will look better that way... I hear some tattoos actually help show your muscle.... Ive been paying artists to just draw some stuff up on me to get an idea of what I want to actually put on my mind can't handle anymore regrets on my body but I'm actually liking the idea of getting covered

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

The guy that won my class was covered in tattoos. His entire torso was covered. Front and back. Sleeved arms, and some on his calves. Rich Piana gets his tattoos to enhance his body. It's pretty sweet. It's also a big commitment. I'd say go for it though if you want to. I have 2 on my chest, 1 on each rib cage, 2 on my back, and 1 on the inside of my bicep. I plan on getting mores d continuing to compete!

----------

